# My treat of the week 2.0



## gazman

I know that there is a "my treat of the week" thread. But with the current search I couldnt find it.

So here is my treat of the week. Laying flat on my back screwing the sheets over the existing roof was hell. I will post more later.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice looking work Gazman. :thumbup:

What type of product will be put on the facia areas to protect the exposed edges of the drywall?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

How long are those bloody sheets I don't see no butt joints on the left side.

Bet you a beer would taste good after that job, looks hot out too


----------



## cazna

They would be 6m, or 20f for you, Drywall?? On exterior eves??That wouldnt last long here, It would be soggy and saggy within months, Even days at certain times of the year, We get sideways rain, even upwards rain sometimes. (Wind with rain incase your wondering).Even if rain didnt hit it, That would still load up with moisture. It would have to be cement board, That comes with tapered edges or plastic joiners.

We just finished painting this 100year old villa.
And i loved every minute, Great job, Great people to work for, Makes all the difference.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> They would be 6m, or 20f for you, Drywall?? On exterior eves??That wouldnt last long here, It would be soggy and saggy within months, Even days and certain times of the year, We get sideways rain, even upwards rain sometimes. (Wind with rain incase your wondering).Even if rain didnt hit it, That would still load up with moisture. It would have to be cement board, That comes with tapered edges or plastic joiners.


Actually I was going to say the same thing, but I'm guessing in Gaz's neck of the woods you would get more moisture in the air from the spilt beer at the local watering hole


----------



## gazman

They are going to use colour bond folded around the edges. It will cover.the timber and lap over the roof sheeting and the ceiling.

The sheets on the left are only 16 foot. They run across the furring chanel. 

The sheets are Aquacheck, it is designed for wet areas. They are only available up to 4.8m. Thats why the butt in the middle bay. That rebate mate is good.:thumbup:


----------



## suncoast drywaller

We usually use villaboard in areas like that , but in some areas we use WR board I USE Knaff board and we can get it in six metre lengths :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> They are going to use colour bond folded around the edges. It will cover.the timber and lap over the roof sheeting and the ceiling.
> 
> The sheets on the left are only 16 foot. They run across the furring chanel.
> 
> The sheets are Aquacheck, it is designed for wet areas. They are only available up to 4.8m. Thats why the butt in the middle bay. That rebate mate is good.:thumbup:


The colour of the board deceived me, here the aquaboard is green.
I'm looking forward to the rebate mate catching on here, actually I don't think it has been marketed here yet.


----------



## jswain

The RebateMate tool should be available through Manners Trading and Trowel Trade stores in NZ. Don't think they have many stocked but they at least have a couple in Auckland.


----------



## gazman

Maybe Kiwiman could do a NZ product test on one Jswain.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Trowel trades have em, Is it "stopper" from dunedin has one. He posts here and has mentioned it but as usual they are another over priced tool for us, Around the $800 mark for a glora fide anglegrinder, And you need a vac, They wont get used in my area, Not a hope in hell of it, I would like to hire one later on in the year when i do my house for a go but wouldnt know who to ask, Maybe troweltrades have a lender model.


----------



## Jason

gazman said:


> The sheets are Aquacheck, it is designed for wet areas


Unless they changed it, I think they are only rated for 300mm span on ceilings. Not trying to be a killjoy, Gaz. Just what I heard.


----------



## gazman

Dont know about that Jason. I contract direct to CSR and they specify it for outdoor ceilings at 450. So duno. I guess its all good until there is a problem.


----------



## Jason

Ah, no worries then Gaz. :thumbsup: Shows how much I know!


----------



## gazman

More pics. The joins on the top level overlaping the bottom level are a pain in the butt. I cant even fit a trowel in there.


----------



## gazman

Here is a pic looking down the valley from the job.


----------



## Jason

gazman said:


> More pics. The joins on the top level overlaping the bottom level are a pain in the butt. I cant even fit a trowel in there.


 
They'll never be seen but if you're really keen you could shove a broadknife into a pipe & screw or duct tape it if you don't have a knife with a threaded end.

Glue & props where you cant get a driver in?


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Maybe Kiwiman could do a NZ product test on one Jswain.:thumbup:


Thanks but I'm not a boarder just a lonely old taper , Caz could trial one on his own house 
How do you finish off around those steel legs? do you leave a slight gap for movement?


----------



## gazman

5MM gap around the posts. The builder will put some pvc trim around to cover the gap.


----------



## jswain

Will talk to Manners about Cazna testing the Rebatemate, sure we could work something out!


----------



## chris

My treat for next week. The guys went to rock it today, will try and get a pic of the before to finish. This will ba a challenge....again


----------



## moore

You don't get much gravy out there do ya Chris??
looks to me ..your the the man in your area.. :yes::whistling2:


walk through maybe?


----------



## gazman

jswain said:


> Will talk to Manners about Cazna testing the Rebatemate, sure we could work something out!


You the man Jswain.


----------



## jswain

Can't have the Kiwi's missing out Gaz!


----------



## cazna

jswain said:


> Can't have the Kiwi's missing out Gaz!


Thats sounds great jswain, Im happy to pay for hire, glue, postage etc.

I have a few questions i would like to find about with the rebate mate, The ceiling and wall butts are what its for but in nz we often get rebated window and door revels that are installed first, Then the board fits into the groove, This creates many more butt joins above each corner and below the windows/doors, they can be a little prone to cracking, But with a rebate mate butt, You could get a thicker mud seam.

So, It is an option to use the rebate mate for these, keeping in mind they may only be a butt 3 or 4 hundred mm wide.
I will be using these revels in my own home, Why you say?? Becouse you dont need to pay for the trim, or the time to install, or the time filling hundreds of nail gun holes, Or watching the mitres open up over time, and its a standard thing with the housing kit im using, So its more cost affective, I guess so is not having butts above the windows and doors to do, But i can sort that, Muds cheap, And its not too much time for me, And i actually like the look, They paint up very well.

I wont be needing it till later on in the year but look forward to trying it out. Im quietly confident it will work out but the question is how much extra time will it take on a house like this, Being my own place im not bothered if its a bit longer, But builders here certainly wont want much extra time to do the job, It will be very interesting to see how it goes, Thank you jswain :thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> Trowel trades have em, Is it "stopper" from dunedin has one. He posts here and has mentioned it but as usual they are another over priced tool for us, Around the $800 mark for a glora fide anglegrinder, And you need a vac, They wont get used in my area, Not a hope in hell of it, I would like to hire one later on in the year when i do my house for a go but wouldnt know who to ask, Maybe troweltrades have a lender model.


 If you mean a rebate tool, its not me that has one...:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

No it was Loydnz.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/butt-joint-tool-2372/index4/
Post #79


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Well, holidays over, back to the grind, I shall call this job Satan's dungeon









This is a 15,000 sq ft in drywall, main floor. They still got to do the basement, and the garage yet. Now one line of crap I think someone was trying to feed me, is the one bathroom is going to be worth $200,000 when it's all done, and it's for a dog !!!!!. When I asked the builder if this was true, he said there was a bathroom just for the dog, but would not go into detail. Then he proceeded to tell me to be careful around the front door, since it was worth $20,000...... 

Is today April the 1st:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

here is some more


----------



## 2buckcanuck

In the last pic, 2bjr is saying hi again to all you guys at DWT, I'm sure he's saying your all number one in his heart:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Looks like that will keep you and 2buck jr. busy for a bit. 

Lots of beads for ya.


----------



## chris

Looks like home for a bit.. maybe our first bigdog bazooka vid:yes:. Lookin forward to more pics and vid:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Better you than me 2buck !  Have fun ! Maybe jr will be able to get his zooka out of hawk after this job. 

Does the dog get a bidet also ?:blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices

For some reason this came to mind instantly





 
GL and have fun on all those "little boxes"


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> in nz we often get rebated window and door revels that are installed first, Then the board fits into the groove, This creates many more butt joins above each corner and below the windows/doors, they can be a little prone to cracking, But with a rebate mate butt, You could get a thicker mud seam.


 Do you mean Archiframes? If the drywall installers doing his job correctly there shouldn't be joins at the edges of windows and doors. It just takes a little more skill to slip the pieces of Drywall into the rebates.
I almost never fix drywall and was able to cut a Capital "I" shaped piece and fit it between two windows placing the joins mid way above and below both windows and cleanly into the rebates round the windows, and if an amateur like me can do it a Builder or drywaller should be able to as well. 
I struck a house as you described once, 4 butt joints round every window and above doors , 150 in total. had to "v" them all out and prefill them twice before taping. I wasn't very polite to the builder when I met him, first time I've ever been rude to anyone on a building site


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> Do you mean Archiframes? If the drywall installers doing his job correctly there shouldn't be joins at the edges of windows and doors. It just takes a little more skill to slip the pieces of Drywall into the rebates.
> I almost never fix drywall and was able to cut a Capital "I" shaped piece and fit it between two windows placing the joins mid way above and below both windows and cleanly into the rebates round the windows, and if an amateur like me can do it a Builder or drywaller should be able to as well.
> I struck a house as you described once, 4 butt joints round every window and above doors , 150 in total. had to "v" them all out and prefill them twice before taping. I wasn't very polite to the builder when I met him, first time I've ever been rude to anyone on a building site


Yeah thats it stopper, It depends who you get for a fixer and if they gave a f or not, Some builders are screwed down in prices, so its slam it up, It is what it is atitude, Not a lot thankfully. Most of the places i have done over the last few years have been architraves.


And 2Buck, That place looks awsome, I would love to get something like that to do, So what crazy timeframe have you got?? 10days?? :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Looks like home for a bit.. maybe our first bigdog bazooka vid:yes:. Lookin forward to more pics and vid:thumbsup:


Ill see if the little Pric.... I mean 2bjr is up to doing a video tomorrow. Not the best house to do a vid in. He will be running the zook off the stilts. Could end up being a comedy vid. My newb keeps wanting to wipe the flat tapes back handed,,,,, not good:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

Wow! I still can't believe the amount of detail that goes into some of those houses, ours are full on if they have a recess ceiling and maybe an inset in the wall.
Gidday 2bjr  Where ya been buddy?..... 2buck gets all soppy when you two have a tiff, under that big hairy round body of his there is a big softee who just needs a hug from time to time......:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Stopper said:


> Do you mean Archiframes? If the drywall installers doing his job correctly there shouldn't be joins at the edges of windows and doors. It just takes a little more skill to slip the pieces of Drywall into the rebates.
> I almost never fix drywall and was able to cut a Capital "I" shaped piece and fit it between two windows placing the joins mid way above and below both windows and cleanly into the rebates round the windows, and if an amateur like me can do it a Builder or drywaller should be able to as well.
> I struck a house as you described once, 4 butt joints round every window and above doors , 150 in total. had to "v" them all out and prefill them twice before taping. I wasn't very polite to the builder when I met him, first time I've ever been rude to anyone on a building site


 This is another peeve that we're dealing with on every job. I'm commercial, so it's always hack and slash... we get 2"-5" joints over every door, saves time on the hanging, but hitting this stuff after finish paint is never fun

This week I spent half a day going back to someone else's job repairing crack's above every single door in the space... with my 2" knife, good times :yes:

I know... I bitch alot :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Holy crap 2Buck! I took a little nap when I got home because I was burnt out, then I wake up and see that I missed all the excitement!
Thats a beautiful home! Showcase stuff right there! I love it!
I'd love to tackle that! Have fun man! Let me know if you need a hand


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill see if the little Pric.... I mean 2bjr is up to doing a video tomorrow. Not the best house to do a vid in. He will be running the zook off the stilts. Could end up being a comedy vid. My newb keeps wanting to wipe the flat tapes back handed,,,,, not good:blink:


 I am training 2 newbies also 3 weeks now and they are tryin:blink: Later 20s 6 foot dudes :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Holy crap 2Buck! I took a little nap when I got home because I was burnt out, then I wake up and see that I missed all the excitement!
> Thats a beautiful home! Showcase stuff right there! I love it!
> I'd love to tackle that! Have fun man! Let me know if you need a hand


next house PT, this one is just to keep us busy, Till we get a big shack to do:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> next house PT, this one is just to keep us busy, Till we get a big shack to do:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Haha ya. I hear ya man! Props though. Thats a sweet looking house!!


----------



## bmitch

that house is going to make a statement soon as you walk through the front door.money,money,money.moldings up in drywall features ?looking forward to seeing the folowup pics of this one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Same here!


----------



## moore

That's a good lookin hanging job 2buck.:yes: Looking at all that bead work makes my hand ache..:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> That's a good lookin hanging job 2buck.Looking at all that bead work makes my hand ache..


Hang job just gets a ok

Found out yesterday The rockers were not from our company. Young bucks. Boss dude looked about 25, and his flunkies looked very young twenties. Really nice guys (in case their reading this:whistling2. But they were really nice guys. When the young buck asked how the job was, and that I shouldn't find any problems ???? I was like good..... But then after 5 minutes, I could not contain myself, and went back to give him my 2 bucks worth. You could tell right away he was one of those types that needed no constructive criticism, he stood there and gave me one of these looks:blink:

Hard to see in the pics but......

-Their screw runs finish with in 4" or so from ceiling (instead of 12 to 16 inches)
-They would not fire their screws into the bevells,,, any where !!! so all the screws on bulk heads, will not get covered by angle tapes, or angle flushing.
-All up-right beads are bull nose, and a lot of them are cut too far back
-All horizontals are 90 degree, someone should introduce them to a rasp
- gave no thought to truss lift
-Too much loose paper in general all over the place
-And a bit too many F'd up boxes...

But over all their ok, joint lay out is good, and their speed don't seem too bad. They would be worthy of mid sized shacks, but not shacks like this if they were working for the DWC I work for... But if they took some advice, say from a taper like........... ME. They could be a excellent crew. Which would be good, with such a young crew.....

Oh, as a foot note, Was talking to H.O. today, Guess the front door is worth $16,000. And I guess he made it Rich in the pet industry, he invented something, which I will not say to protect their identity. So there's going to be some very spoiled Poodles living in this house.

What to heck, they made him rich, guess they deserve it:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper

2buckcanuck said:


> he invented something, which I will not say to protect their identity.


 I won't guess then, to protect their identities, but if I were to guess it would be that he invented one of those retractable dog leads, they're everywhere these days...


----------



## moore

The barn...


----------



## moore

I should call it ..The boat...Cause It's all foating...
Thank God for glue @ paper face bead!!!:whistling2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EdD2lnJleQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping

There is so much work in there Moore it's insane. Allot of bead in retarded spots. That would be a frustrating job. Looks amazing as always though.


----------



## bmitch

as pt says it looks amazing,nice work for a old timer


----------



## gazman

That looks awesome Moore. It doesnt matter how many times I see your work it blows my mind.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah - that was a treat. I am sure it will look really great when it is all painted up.


----------



## gazman

Had this patch today. When I priced the job I assumed that there would be timber behind the wall . Well at least I got to use the multimaster again, awsome tool :thumbup:. I know a few blokes have them now, Kiwiman being one of them:thumbsup:.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Had this patch today. When I priced the job I assumed that there would be timber behind the wall . Well at least I got to use the multimaster again, awsome tool :thumbup:. I know a few blokes have them now, Kiwiman being one of them:thumbsup:.


Yep, they are a handy tool, not something thats used very often but when it is used it is the right tool for the job.


----------



## saskataper

I went to take a look at this house to give a quote yesterday and found this. 

I guess they jumped the gun on the heat and the condensation on the poly water damaged the whole ceiling.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> I went to take a look at this house to give a quote yesterday and found this.
> 
> I guess they jumped the gun on the heat and the condensation on the poly water damaged the whole ceiling.


 Brutal!!!
That totally blows!


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> I went to take a look at this house to give a quote yesterday and found this.
> 
> I guess they jumped the gun on the heat and the condensation on the poly water damaged the whole ceiling.


Lid not insulated? ****ty dude . Never seen that before.


----------



## saskataper

What you can't see is the sagging, it's brutal. I'm thinking I should tell them to fir it all out and put another layer up. 

Story on this one is a framer I know is trying to sell the builder on my work and this is my second chance, I quoted a 11000 sq job for him in the summer but he gave it to a guy who came in 30% less than I did. He got what he paid for  Framer actually boarded this one and didn't do such a bad job other than not refusing to do the ceiling until the poly was dried up.
I want this house as it would be quick easy money before Xmas (only 4700squares) but I don't want this ceiling to bite me in the ass. Framer said he would go up in the attic and put some blocking where the joints are really uneven but there is no way this ceiling will ever not look like crap in my opinion.


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> What you can't see is the sagging, it's brutal. I'm thinking I should tell them to fir it all out and put another layer up.
> 
> Story on this one is a framer I know is trying to sell the builder on my work and this is my second chance, I quoted a 11000 sq job for him in the summer but he gave it to a guy who came in 30% less than I did. He got what he paid for  Framer actually boarded this one and didn't do such a bad job other than not refusing to do the ceiling until the poly was dried up.
> I want this house as it would be quick easy money before Xmas (only 4700squares) but I don't want this ceiling to bite me in the ass. Framer said he would go up in the attic and put some blocking where the joints are really uneven but there is no way this ceiling will ever not look like crap in my opinion.


There's only one way to fix it . Tear it down. Insulate , poly , seal it all up, and board it again. If the trusses are way out of wack then shim and strap it. ( I always strap my ceilings regardless). I guess it's the builders problem. I wouldn't even try to tape over that if its as bad as u say it is.


----------



## saskataper

Insulation is in and I don't think there is any way they want to tear it all down, you don't think strapping it all and re hanging it will do the trick


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> Insulation is in and I don't think there is any way they want to tear it all down, you don't think strapping it all and re hanging it will do the trick


Well. If the insulation is in .... Where is the condensation comming from? Strapping and re hanging is a quick fix but not permanent unless the insulation was put in after the damage was done. In order to get it flat the structure has to be flat to start with. If ya try to strap the existing drywall that isn't laying flat your gonna see the same thing but not quite as bad second time around. Not to mention the additional weight added to trusses/rafters . Also.... All the electrical will have to be dropped 1 1/4 . PITA for sure and a big bill for the contractor to make those changes. Get to the root of the problem first man. It will save everybody a headache . Just talking from experience .


----------



## Kiwiman

Check for mould :yes:


----------



## moore

Is the attic vented?..Looks like the house needs a breath.
What type of insulation is above the poly?


----------



## saskataper

moore said:


> Is the attic vented?..Looks like the house needs a breath.
> What type of insulation is above the poly?


Not a question of how it happened Moore, that's easy, warm on one side of the vapour barrier and well below freezing on the other side equals a whole bunch of condensation.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Not a question of how it happened Moore, that's easy, warm on one side of the vapour barrier and well below freezing on the other side equals a whole bunch of condensation.


There's no way the attic was blown in when that happened. They had to have blown it in after. Condensation that bad can only mean there was no insulation. Which is why there was such a drastic temperature change between the the two spaces which caused all the condensation. If it was blown in, it doesn't matter how much heat you put on in the house, that's what insulations for, to insulate. No insulation = drastic condensation when it gets below freezing.


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> What you can't see is the sagging, it's brutal. I'm thinking I should tell them to fir it all out and put another layer up.
> 
> Story on this one is a framer I know is trying to sell the builder on my work and this is my second chance, I quoted a 11000 sq job for him in the summer but he gave it to a guy who came in 30% less than I did. He got what he paid for  Framer actually boarded this one and didn't do such a bad job other than not refusing to do the ceiling until the poly was dried up.
> I want this house as it would be quick easy money before Xmas (only 4700squares) but I don't want this ceiling to bite me in the ass. Framer said he would go up in the attic and put some blocking where the joints are really uneven but there is no way this ceiling will ever not look like crap in my opinion.



Saska, I am not saying that a new lid under the old one is the best way to go. But if you need to do it that way check out the Beta fix clips from Studco.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/ceilings-out-level-2430/ Post #6

http://www.studcosystems.com.au/news-update-studco-betafix-clips.html


----------



## jcampbell

PT is right man. If the insulation is there....it was put in after the heat has been on for a while. If there is no thermal break , you will have what you have there....a mess. There's only one real fix for that . I would ask for it to be swapped out for new board IMHO.


----------



## saskataper

Yeah insulation was blown after. 
I'm going to try and convince them to tear it down.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Yeah insulation was blown after.
> I'm going to try and convince them to tear it down.


I wouldn't really give them the option not too.
Covering that up would be a huge mistake. Not only because of what JCampbell mentioned about it not being flat and the new ceiling following the existing, but mostly because of mold.
If it doesn't have mould on it now it will very shortly.
And the last thing you want to do is trap the mold, otherwise it will just keep spreading worse and worse.
It has to come down. It's endangering to their health if it does not.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Yeah insulation was blown after.
> I'm going to try and convince them to tear it down.


Welcome to the world of taping, your suppose to fix, and not b1tch:yes:

Your trying to get this builder, recommend what should be done, but don't get too pushy on it. If he wants to do it his way, just do it, but SIGN OFF from any warranty. GET IT IN WRITING that you shall not be held responsible for anything that may happen down the road. (like the mold that will/might happen:whistling2. Make it clear you were not the taper that taped his house.

If you make it look good, he is going to love you.

I also recommend knock down ceilings:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

Good point, my first thought was that it should've dried quick enough that mould wouldn't get a chance to grow. But now I am thinking water probably got trapped at least between the board and poly and probably in the insulation as well. 
Seems like a no win situation, I'm gonna piss someone off no matter what I do. 
That's the problem with having all these new builders that don't know **** about building, my buddy who is a finish carpenter just walked off a job cause he went in to start his first stage including some scaffold work and they were already putting down the hardwood.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Good point, my first thought was that it should've dried quick enough that mould wouldn't get a chance to grow. But now I am thinking water probably got trapped at least between the board and poly and probably in the insulation as well.
> Seems like a no win situation, I'm gonna piss someone off no matter what I do.
> That's the problem with having all these new builders that don't know **** about building, my buddy who is a finish carpenter just walked off a job cause he went in to start his first stage including some scaffold work and they were already putting down the hardwood.


I hear you, but I also know your trying to build up your name and reputation. Sometimes you half to take what you can get when starting out. Once your name has become more established, then you can pick and choose which builder you want.

If you do get stuck fixing it, make sure it is dry. Get some dehumidifiers going, and electric heat. Just tape and 10" out your flats, then start running your boxes the opposite way to fill the sagging. You will be surprised how well you can box out the majority of it, till you half to hand bomb it.

To protect your arse though, Try billing him T&M for ceilings. That could be your tougher battle:yes:


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> That's the problem with having all these new builders that don't know **** about building.


After reading through, a question that's coming to mind is, is this guy really worth going after? No better ones for you to see about getting?


----------



## JustMe

On a possible mold issue, a passing thought: I wonder how broad a lawsuit might cover, if mold did turn out to be a problem and someone(s) ended up getting sick over it. Especially if one was part of covering things up..

One could check it out, I suppose. Or maybe get it checked out. Something to keep in mind is a couple articles I'd read on diy mold test kits, saying they maybe aren't to be trusted overly much.


----------



## SlimPickins

Drywall can get wet and not mold if it dries out fast enough. Isn't there an attic access somewhere? Can't someone crawl up and take a look underneath the poly? If not, just cut a hole in the lid and look around fer christsakes! It's worth checking out.

I wouldn't touch that lid until the heat had been on 80 for a week or more......whatever it takes. It'll dry out if you let it. I certainly wouldn't start finishing until it was bone dry. A moisture meter wouldn't be a bad investment either. 

As for fixing it as is or not, I refuse jobs that could bite me in the a$$ down the road........especially ones that could destroy my livelihood.


----------



## DLSdrywall

2 weeks ago i did a house the blow in wasen't done and there was no heat for 3 days it had rained for 2 of thoses 3 days there was soo much condensation the drywall was soaked in the front rooms and the master in the back. The drywall was starting to sagthe nails were rusting and the drywall was coming down. Then the heat came in at that point i was doubled, then the blow-in came and dried the ceiling in place.... can you say cluster fu but it's subdivision houses and knowone cares just get it done we'll fix it later. Dont try and tell them anything i look like im 20 so when you explain condensation and building envelope they give me this face:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> 2 weeks ago i did a house the blow in wasen't done and there was no heat for 3 days it had rained for 2 of thoses 3 days there was soo much condensation the drywall was soaked in the front rooms and the master in the back. The drywall was starting to sagthe nails were rusting and the drywall was coming down. Then the heat came in at that point i was doubled, then the blow-in came and dried the ceiling in place.... can you say cluster fu but it's subdivision houses and knowone cares just get it done we'll fix it later. Dont try and tell them anything i look like im 20 so when you explain condensation and building envelope they give me this face:blink:


Hahaha! Ya I hate that...I hate how homeowners or contractors have their own ideas about things and you can't change their minds.
We finished a big house about a week and half ago and I kept telling the home owner we needed more heat!
Because he was such a cheap bastard he kept saying "Well personally, I don't think this is a heat problem...I think it's a humidity problem."

We had two little heaters in a giant 3 story house with a giant 3 car garage. I was like "no! We don't have enough heat and things aren't drying!, it's going to put us behind." 
And then he'd go, "Well let's get some dehumidifiers in here and see if that makes a difference."
So we went another two days where we could barely do anything because everything was soaking wet. There was hardly a drop of water in his two stupid dehumidifiers and then he finally got us heat three days later.
And then when the job is a week behind, who does he blame!? Me.
Retards. Don't give me what I need to do the job properly and then blame us for it. :blink: Typical.


----------



## RenoRob

saskataper said:


> Good point, my first thought was that it should've dried quick enough that mould wouldn't get a chance to grow. But now I am thinking water probably got trapped at least between the board and poly and probably in the insulation as well.
> Seems like a no win situation, I'm gonna piss someone off no matter what I do.
> That's the problem with having all these new builders that don't know **** about building, my buddy who is a finish carpenter just walked off a job cause he went in to start his first stage including some scaffold work and they were already putting down the hardwood.


There shouldn't be too much water on the insulation side of the poly. I agree with ripping the board off. It will be faster than f***ing around trying to flatten out the sagging boards.

Not sure what order the inspections are in out there, but you can't board before you pass an insulation inspection in the GTA. Maybe the rules are different for subdivisions than renos.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

RenoRob said:


> There shouldn't be too much water on the insulation side of the poly. I agree with ripping the board off. It will be faster than f***ing around trying to flatten out the sagging boards.
> 
> Not sure what order the inspections are in out there, but you can't board before you pass an insulation inspection in the GTA. Maybe the rules are different for subdivisions than renos.


So you blow or batt in your ceiling before you drywall:blink:

Here in the London area, where were much more advanced :whistling2: the inspection is done to insure the walls and poly installation on the ceilings are done right. Inspection of the ceiling and basement if unfinished, is done on the final inspection. that's when the inspector will check attic for insulation , and if the basement has a blanket wrap.

exception to the rule is something like a vaulted or cathedral ceiling, or any thing that can't be blown in.

So it is more about the GC/builder not knowing how to schedule his job, not Saskatchewan ignorance.

I shall now apologize for not being from the center of the universe, like you guys from the GTA:jester:


----------



## RenoRob

2buckcanuck said:


> So you blow or batt in your ceiling before you drywall:blink:
> 
> Here in the London area, where were much more advanced :whistling2: the inspection is done to insure the walls and poly installation on the ceilings are done right. Inspection of the ceiling and basement if unfinished, is done on the final inspection. that's when the inspector will check attic for insulation , and if the basement has a blanket wrap.
> 
> exception to the rule is something like a vaulted or cathedral ceiling, or any thing that can't be blown in.
> 
> So it is more about the GC/builder not knowing how to schedule his job, not Saskatchewan ignorance.
> 
> I shall now apologize for not being from the center of the universe, like you guys from the GTA:jester:


We only ever batt them, and we do it prior to boarding. Makes sense to blow it in after though, my mistake :blink:


----------



## jcampbell

Here in the NS there is an insulation and poly inspection before board. Like 2buck said , cathedrals/vaults are completed to code. My crew puts one layer of r20 in on the flat ceilings, poly with acoustical sealant on every break in the poly an then tuck taped. Here where the building inspector knows me (I live in a small town) and allows me to board and then blow in 12? inches minimum after. This way if the heat is in, there won't be any sweating and the board can be taped and the blow in taken care of afterwards although I usually do it as soon as the lids are hung just incase someone misses a truss and steps on the drywall while insulating. If at all possible I will sometimes insulate the entire house and crank the heat for a few days to dry everything out . Then throw up the poly . This way it gives the framing a chance to dry out and twist/crown . Do a final check with a 6' level horizontally and vertically before drywall . Most times we won't have time to do this but it does help out in the end when we are able to. Worked in Alberta through sub contractors for 3 years. I've seen some really ****ed up things done and passed by inspectors. Christ , we were building a 6500sqf house west of calgary out in the country in 09 . I was the builder and the homeowner acted as the general . Anyhow, .We got the frame passed. Next week we began insulating. We had just got started and the building inspector showed up . He looked up at the cathedral we were working on and said " looks like you know what you are doing, see you when it's time for the final." I couldn't believe it. We weren't 5% finished, no poly at all. It's no wonder things get so ****ed up .


----------



## saskataper

They inspect insul/poly here as well, but the attic gets blown after the board. 

I always get a kick out of hearing "you should see how they do it out east/in T.O" apparently the only good finishers are in Saskatoon from the stories I've heard. 
My brother in law (painter) told me in TO they just tint the primer and put two coats of it on and that's it.


----------



## RenoRob

What's primer?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> They inspect insul/poly here as well, but the attic gets blown after the board.
> 
> I always get a kick out of hearing "you should see how they do it out east/in T.O" apparently the only good finishers are in Saskatoon from the stories I've heard.
> My brother in law (painter) told me in TO they just tint the primer and put two coats of it on and that's it.


Come on Saskataper, without Toronto, Canada could not function or exist, it's the center of the Universe :jester:

It was 12 years ago when I last worked up that way. yeah I met some good guys up there, and Toronto is a cool and fun city to visit,,,,not live. But for tradesmen, it has some of the worst work I have seen in my life. Guys who would tape and coat then sand, rockers who would not even lift the drywall sheet up off the ground to the top sheet, they would say taper has to pre-fill anyhow....

Their goal was to get into the Union by the hour, then get side jobs, where the real money was to them. The piece worker was Canon fodder or the newb hopping to get on by the hour one day. There were no machine tapers, a few guys with boxes, and maybe some tin flushers. It was the perfect killing fields for a machine taper to make a killing, which we did, since we did not half to check with a light, since or competitions work was so deplorable.

And a foot note to Toronto

Please look after your own garbage, don't ship it to our towns. build those wind mills and fields of solar panels in your own back yard, not ours. And no some of us can't take a bus or subway to work, or ride a bike. Nor can we send the army in to save you every time there is a snow storm.... Most of all, please quit voting for left wing tree hugging politicians, who promise you everything under the sun, at our expense. we might half to vote you out of the province next election:thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob

Ya, it's pretty messed up when we have to haul like 150 trailers a day, 3 hrs, to Green Lane. I use to live in London and my mom lived in Talbotville, pretty close to the dump. Things have really changed in that neck of the woods. I remember applying for a summer job at the Ford plant.

As for politicians, you really never know who's going to show up after election day. I try not to get tied to the whole left-right dichotomy. Just look at our two Mayors (former..), what a mess.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

RenoRob said:


> Ya, it's pretty messed up when we have to haul like 150 trailers a day, 3 hrs, to Green Lane. I use to live in London and my mom lived in Talbotville, pretty close to the dump. Things have really changed in that neck of the woods. I remember applying for a summer job at the Ford plant.
> 
> As for politicians, you really never know who's going to show up after election day. I try not to get tied to the whole left-right dichotomy. Just look at our two Mayors (former..), what a mess.


Wow, you lived in London before, that means you know where Glencoe is:thumbup:
Have you been to Glencoe before, "It's some place special" says so right on our water tower:thumbup:


----------



## RenoRob

2buckcanuck said:


> Wow, you lived in London before, that means you know where Glencoe is:thumbup:
> Have you been to Glencoe before, "It's some place special" says so right on our water tower:thumbup:


I know it's a little west of London, but I don't think I've ever been through it. I'm sure it's special, but it's no centre of the universe. :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins

I don't have any photos, but I took on a real doozy and started it this morning (weekend work to boot).

Finished Basement. Needs RC and another layer to become a legal duplex. One wall, 8' long was 2" out of square :blink:

I finally had to leave when my arm told me it wasn't going to do any more work.....it just stopped moving on its own. I'm still having trouble lifting it up. It's rapidly climbing up my list of most f***ed up jobs ever. 

I'll stop whining like a sissy boy now, and quietly wait for this thing to be done so I can go back to remodeling this house on Monday.....framing has never looked so appealing!


----------



## Kiwiman

SlimPickins said:


> I finally had to leave when my arm told me it wasn't going to do any more work.....it just stopped moving on its own. I'm still having trouble lifting it up. It's rapidly climbing up my list of most f***ed up jobs ever.


That doesn't sound too good about the arm there Slim, you must have a pinched nerve or something.


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> That doesn't sound too good about the arm there Slim, you must have a pinched nerve or something.


I think it was pure muscle exhaustion. I was tight-fitting 8' 5/8" between two crooked walls....not your ordinary stiff-arm gig. Fortunately, when I finish it today, the hardest stuff is already done.

I forgot to mention how much stuff I have to move every time I want to get around....so much! :laughing:


----------



## moore

OH YEAH!!! I'm a little stiff Tonight! :laughing:


----------



## moore

I'll take this over a speck house any day...This restore has been a pleasure!!!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> I'll take this over a speck house any day...This restore has been a pleasure!!!


.......


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## mudslingr

Pretty heavy duty security there moore, eh ? Would hate to think what they kept under the floor of that creepy looking shack.
Looks like another good horror movie location.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> I should call it ..The boat...Cause It's all foating...
> Thank God for glue @ paper face bead!!!:whistling2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EdD2lnJleQ&feature=youtu.be


think Moore is setting up for Amityville


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> OH YEAH!!! I'm a little stiff Tonight! :laughing:


Whenever I say that the wife disappears :blink:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Would hate to think what they kept under the floor of that creepy looking shack..


My guess It's where the little lady kept her canning. The other side
of the shed was the smoke house. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Fun! :d


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Put this in your window Moore


----------



## mld

moore said:


> My guess It's where the little lady kept her canning. The other side
> of the shed was the smoke house. :thumbsup:


..."it puts the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again"........


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Put this in your window Moore


Holy crap that got a laugh out of me. :lol:

There ain't nothin' ya get from cheap Busch beer and crappy Griz chew that a pair of soiled panties can't fix. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## moore

I start a new home tomorrow . ...Thank God!! !!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Holy crap that got a laugh out of me. :lol:
> 
> There ain't nothin' ya get from cheap Busch beer and crappy Griz chew that a pair of soiled panties can't fix. :laughing::laughing:


please there are addicts out there


----------



## fr8train




----------



## moore

That's total bull****!:furious: Small world... I have the same little cubby this week less the floor. 

BTW!! Why is PA working that cubby??? :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> That's total bull****!:furious: Small world... I have the same little cubby this week less the floor.
> 
> BTW!! Why is PA working that cubby??? :whistling2:


Cuz my fat ass don't fit! Lol. Nah I was up in there picking 3 ways.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Cuz my fat ass don't fit! Lol. Nah I was up in there picking 3 ways.


Ya know what I did with mine ? I rolled over the angle tape with a wool roller then wiped it down. It ain't pretty but It looks arright..:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> That's total bull****!:furious: Small world... I have the same little cubby this week less the floor.
> 
> BTW!! Why is PA working that cubby??? :whistling2:


That's not a cubby, it's a high room:blink:. I'm standing on a ladder coating a high ceiling in a bedroom:laughing:.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's not a cubby, it's a high room:blink:. I'm standing on a ladder coating a high ceiling in a bedroom:laughing:.


OH! One of those damn things!! All that for a window!


----------



## fr8train

Speaking of windows, I forgot to take a pic of the windows in the bathroom.  lol


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Speaking of windows, I forgot to take a pic of the windows in the bathroom.  lol


Well If you do.. post em right side up!:laughing:


----------



## fr8train

That's not my doing, it's the app I swear. I'll have to do a test, see if how I hold the phone effects how the pic shows up on here. They aren't sideways on my phone.: no:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> That's total bull****!:furious: Small world... I have the same little cubby this week less the floor.
> 
> BTW!! Why is PA working that cubby??? :whistling2:


I told the home owner on the last job that is just a spot for spiders to nest....his wife said drywall over it !!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore

A treat? :no: But it's almost done ! The cut up sumb!tch!
I half to go back this weekend to repair the mesh cracks the plasters left behind and try to match up the heavy S/T..They railroaded the ceilings boards then taped the butts with stick-on mesh.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP1wijDEuwo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> A treat? :no: But it's almost done ! The cut up sumb!tch! I half to go back this weekend to repair the mesh cracks the plasters left behind and try to match up the heavy S/T..They railroaded the ceilings boards then taped the butts with stick-on mesh.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP1wijDEuwo&feature=youtu.be


Them silly plasterers.


----------



## D A Drywall

Wow Moore another nice clean job. What's the plan? Scrape the mesh out then match the texture?


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> Wow Moore another nice clean job. What's the plan? Scrape the mesh out then match the texture?


That stick-on mesh may have cracked ...But It ain't coming off with two coats of kalcoat over top of it! I paper taped over top then tried my best to match that heavy S/T.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's not a cubby, it's a high room:blink:. I'm standing on a ladder coating a high ceiling in a bedroom:laughing:.


All that for a window!


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> All that for a window!


Seriously?? Bet your tempted to lower that. How wide is it??


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Seriously?? Bet your tempted to lower that. How wide is it??


Hell! I don't know Caz.....Does It really matter? The window will look good from the outside! :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

Nearly identical setup there Moore! Enjoy!


----------



## mudslingr

What is kalcoat ?


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Nearly identical setup there Moore! Enjoy!


I'm gonna stick my ole man in that one! If he gets stuck I'll be two houses down:whistling2:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> What is kalcoat ?


Sorry.... kal-kote
http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/Product.aspx?ProductID=2400


----------



## drywallmike08

This is what I'm starting today 8 condos. Waiting for scrappers to clean up. All 8'6" lids. They all look over seattle. It doesn't get much easier.


----------



## icerock drywall

drywallmike08 said:


> This is what I'm starting today 8 condos. Waiting for scrappers to clean up. All 8'6" lids. They all look over seattle. It doesn't get much easier.
> 
> View attachment 9638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9640


if you used ButtBoard it be a little easier ...looks like a fun one!

and how did the hang that with that mess !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drywallmike08

Mess is from the hangers all walls are double layer 5/8". Just counting the top layer is about 80 sheets per unit. Then two units are penthouses with about 150 sheets each.


----------



## moore

My Dad did most of the work on this one..I showed up on the skim coat and took care of the front part.


----------



## gazman

Hey Moore, is that the one with the boat garage in the basement? If so pics would be good. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Hey Moore, is that the one with the boat garage in the basement? If so pics would be good. :thumbsup:


No Gaz. That was the one down the street. Here's a pic . The H/O said he has A 22 footer.


----------



## gazman

Thanks Moore. I guess some blokes are just doing it tough eh.:whistling2:


----------



## mld

How can anyone survive without a twenty two footer?

I guess that's why he hides it in a garage.


----------



## boco

Heres me fixing all the paper faced bead. Tommorow skim everything .


----------



## moore

boco said:


> Heres me fixing all the paper faced bead. Tommorow skim everything .


That'a all you got Bo!  You union boys don't make enough to buy a camera?


----------



## boco

moore said:


> That'a all you got Bo!  You union boys don't make enough to buy a camera?


 I actualy have some real nice pics but i am having trouble getting them to post here from my email. This house is sweet and I am now skimming all the walls. cell phones and me dont really get along. Evertytime I get a new one it gets dropped or gets full of drywall dust. The more I spend the faster I break em. LOL


----------



## moore

boco said:


> I actualy have some real nice pics but i am having trouble getting them to post here from my email. This house is sweet and I am now skimming all the walls. cell phones and me dont really get along. Evertytime I get a new one it gets dropped or gets full of drywall dust. The more I spend the faster I break em. LOL


Mine is Shock proof /dust proof and waterproof ! When I told the yuppie at the cell store I wanted a galaxy 3 ...He looked at my old cell and said NO!!! You of all people can not own that type of phone!!


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Mine is Shock proof /dust proof and waterproof ! When I told the yuppie at the cell store I wanted a galaxy 3 ...He looked at my old cell and said NO!!! You of all people can not own that type of phone!!


I have that same phone....I don't like it moore


----------



## boco

can someone tell me how to get pics from my email to here. Not sure what i am doing wrong.


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> I have that same phone....I don't like it moore


US cellular was putting the screws to us Ice .. So We switched [all 4 of us] to Verizon ... I'm still not sure why a 12 year old needs a cell phone ? 
But I guess they need to tweek /twerk and such ...


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> US cellular was putting the screws to us Ice .. So We switched [all 4 of us] to Verizon ... I'm still not sure why a 12 year old needs a cell phone ?
> But I guess they need to tweek /twerk and such ...


lol...now we can talk for free Verizon to Verizon. :thumbup:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> lol...now we can talk for free Verizon to Verizon. :thumbup:


434-547-7254 :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> 434-547-7254 :thumbsup:


did you get my tex?


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> did you get my tex?


What kind of crazy drink Is dat?:blink: I'm a light weight Ice I think I'll stick to my beers ! :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> 434-547-7254 :thumbsup:


Bombardment by Chinese spammers in 
3..
2..
1.. :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> What kind of crazy drink Is dat?:blink: I'm a light weight Ice I think I'll stick to my beers ! :yes:


I drink less beer now ...you only need one mix drink with the devil and a Snapple :thumbup:


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Bombardment by Chinese spammers in
> 3..
> 2..
> 1.. :whistling2:


I
I have a source that can shut em down in 2 min time !!! BIL!


----------



## mld

moore said:


> I
> I have a source that can shut em down in 2 min time !!! BIL!


Your Brother-in-law???!?!???


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> I drink less beer now ...you only need one mix drink with the devil and a Snapple :thumbup:


Well now...That's the problem ICE !!! It's always been hard for me to stop at one! :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> I
> I have a source that can shut em down in 2 min time !!! BIL!


Just sayin', might not wanna leave that up for too long


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Your Brother-in-law???!?!???


40 years old ...still lives with mommy ! and Is a complete genius with the computer ...Never! Ever held a job! But ...hey !!! who knows ? The lazy bastard may be the next Bill Gates ...


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Just sayin', might not wanna leave that up for too long


You can find my cell on my profile.


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Well now...That's the problem ICE !!! It's always been hard for me to stop at one! :whistling2:


ok... I am on my 3rd one now


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> ok... I am on my 3rd one now


And I just shelled a 12 pack !!! You need to catch up!!! LOL!


----------



## fr8train

Quality, not quantity Moore!


----------



## moore

*yearling beer*



fr8train said:


> Quality, not quantity Moore!


Oh Yeah!!! I tried that fancy Yankee beer ! Naw thank ya!!!! 

I do like rolling rock tho ..Do they still make that up there?


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Quality, not quantity Moore!


It is what It Is !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Yup, Latrobe, PA.

I prefer Yeungling Lager, made in Pottsville, 20 mins from here.


----------



## jcampbell

Well I guess it's been a while since I made a post so ill thrown up some pics of a job I'm on now. And no I did not hang the board!!!
This is definitely a DIY disaster . Spent 6hrs prefilling butts and gaps . Can't say that I've ever had to prefill an outside corner and tape it before I installed bead ...............what a disaster. All prefilled ,taped , and boxed. Almost ready for skim.


----------



## super rocker

Hung by professionals?:laughing:


----------



## jcampbell

Ya .......professional home owners .


----------



## scottktmrider

jcampbell said:


> Ya .......professional home owners .


You took the words out of my mouth.I can hear them now,"do you know how much that guy wanted to hang this? it was crazy. me and my tree trimmer buddy did it and it was nothing to it. But for some reason 2 tappers wouldn't do the job and wanted to charge me extra for some reason


----------



## jcampbell

scottktmrider said:


> You took the words out of my mouth.I can hear them now,"do you know how much that guy wanted to hang this? it was crazy. me and my tree trimmer buddy did it and it was nothing to it. But for some reason 2 tappers wouldn't do the job and wanted to charge me extra for some reason


Actually now that u mention tree trimmer. His helper was a timber framer . This one definitely gonna show what I got that's for sure .


----------



## moore

Yeah!!!  That's pretty !!! :jester:


----------



## jcampbell

http://youtu.be/kEugPWRsxuA


----------



## Magic

Nice job Cambell. That's a tough way to make a living. You deserve a nice new ranch house with properly hung drywall after that mess!!!


----------



## jcampbell

Wait till tomorrow when I show u what it looks like . I busted out every joint just about . ....I'd say I could have done 2 of these of the same square footage in less time ......I got a helper lookin after the screws . I got him to sand and touch them all up . . I've basically taped the whole house while he was on screw duty. Although he did help me wipe the flats.....upstairs.


----------



## jcampbell

Pic of the ceiling in one small bedroom . Boxed middles and skimmed since then .


----------



## MrWillys

That's like working at Disneyland, because I see Mickey Mouse everywhere. Stagger a butt joint Alex for 3 points, but it looks like they lost.


----------



## jcampbell

Couple pics of ceiling.


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> Couple pics of ceiling.


Lol looks like you tryed making a tic tac toe game on the ceiling


----------



## jcampbell

I'd rather be playing tic tac toe than doing this one again.


----------



## RenoRob

That is some sweet looking work. :thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> I'd rather be playing tic tac toe than doing this one again.


Lol im sure you were swearing up a storm when you first started. once you finished all the stress released from you. I just finished taping a job where they wrapped all the door ways and didnt even shim it to the right width of the plaster some of it was half an inch difference


----------



## Magic

Looks like you need to have a bon fire so you can finish the job.


----------



## Trim-Tex

jcampbell said:


> Couple pics of ceiling.




Nice save Cambell! Somebody has to fix the F'Ups of the world.
Joe


----------



## jcampbell

Magic said:


> Looks like you need to have a bon fire so you can finish the job.


Agreed


----------



## jcampbell

I have a vid of the last bedroom I have to do .........will post later .


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> Well I guess it's been a while since I made a post so ill thrown up some pics of a job I'm on now. And no I did not hang the board!!!
> This is definitely a DIY disaster . Spent 6hrs prefilling butts and gaps . Can't say that I've ever had to prefill an outside corner and tape it before I installed bead ...............what a disaster. All prefilled ,taped , and boxed. Almost ready for skim.


I would of loved to do this job if the hangers would of moved the long butt over 8'' and used butt board :thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

icerock drywall said:


> I would of loved to do this job if the hangers would of moved the long butt over 8'' and used butt board :thumbup:


I agree. However the hangers were the home owner and a timber framer . The homeowner is an electronics engineer. Enough said ......


----------



## jcampbell

Here is the last bedroom . Homeowner cleared everything out so I could start. This is how the rest of the house was . And I charge what I say? NOT ENOUGH. 
http://youtu.be/DApzZc7USv0


----------



## super rocker

How do these fools find you?


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> Here is the last bedroom . Homeowner cleared everything out so I could start. This is how the rest of the house was . And I charge what I say? NOT ENOUGH.
> http://youtu.be/DApzZc7USv0


I hate when they put the strip on the bottom so annoying. That **** looks like they did it after they got drunk


----------



## moore

super rocker said:


> How do these fools find you?


We have all done what was needed to fill in what could have been down time!


----------



## mld

jcampbell said:


> Here is the last bedroom . Homeowner cleared everything out so I could start. This is how the rest of the house was . And I charge what I say? NOT ENOUGH.
> http://youtu.be/DApzZc7USv0


Since Ice ain't here I'll fill in...

















Fibafuse it:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell

super rocker said:


> How do these fools find you?


I am the only one in my small town that does taping work bigger than a single room. I get it all now pretty much . I don't to it full time ...maybe 10%. The rest of my time is building.


----------



## jcampbell

mld said:


> Since Ice ain't here I'll fill in...
> 
> Fibafuse it:thumbsup:


Can't get fuse here yet but I think I'm gonna have some ordered in .....just like everything else I use .


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> Can't get fuse here yet but I think I'm gonna have some ordered in .....just like everything else I use .


Where are you from


----------



## Magic

I could only watch that vid for a few seconds. Been there too many times. You know it's going to be bad but then you start prefilling and then you know you didn't bid it enough and it's too late to change your price. So then you are passed the whole job and calling the HO every name in the book.  
Hang in there. Your almost done


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> I could only watch that vid for a few seconds. Been there too many times. You know it's going to be bad but then you start prefilling and then you know you didn't bid it enough and it's too late to change your price. So then you are passed the whole job and calling the HO every name in the book.
> Hang in there. Your almost done


Lmao thought I was the only one who did that usually its to the hangers who will not put the screws in all the way and every other screw needs to be put in


----------



## jcampbell

Corey The Taper said:


> Where are you from


Nova Scotia .


----------



## jcampbell

Magic said:


> I could only watch that vid for a few seconds. Been there too many times. You know it's going to be bad but then you start prefilling and then you know you didn't bid it enough and it's too late to change your price. So then you are passed the whole job and calling the HO every name in the book.
> Hang in there. Your almost done


Well. When i took the job I told him a price plus anything extra I had to do prior to installing tape and that was by the hr. and I told him I would spray the bm primer and the finish ceilings. They will be expensive . I do primer by the hr. u guys price it per sqf?


----------



## Magic

Prime and paint (1 color) is included on my bids. If the HO wants to paint his own walls I don't change my price. Two or more colors is where I make the best money. I charge plenty but still lower than painters. I spray out my ceilings and roll walls. Easy money. 
The HO usually kind of freaks at first on my colors price until they call painters out of the phonebook for a bid. Lol


----------



## Corey The Taper

jcampbell said:


> Well. When i took the job I told him a price plus anything extra I had to do prior to installing tape and that was by the hr. and I told him I would spray the bm primer and the finish ceilings. They will be expensive . I do primer by the hr. u guys price it per sqf?


Yes im trying to get everything by the sqft now I hate by hr because I like to go in and get it done not wait to make hrs


----------



## Philma Crevices

Here's a few shots of 2 different cafe's I'm doing in a highrise










All insets on the above pic had exact measurements 5" 1/2 and 26" wide columns. Not too of much a PITA, product I haven't seen before goes on the lid and lines up exact to the measurements. Some type of acoustical panels, I'll get some more shots when they install.





























At least I had time to get the angles in before the larger radius pieces were installed!! A PITA cutting the tape every 1" on one side to accommodate the curves. Cut a 1/2" on one side of the radius bead to make an L-metal for the backs. LED strip light going in these  oh joy


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> Can't get fuse here yet but I think I'm gonna have some ordered in .....just like everything else I use .


do you havehttp://www.sherwin-williams.com/ a store near you. they can order it.


----------



## Magic

JC. That looks like a fun job. A little of everthing. How you going to finish the radius? 
Just strip like boxing butts?


----------



## jcampbell

icerock drywall said:


> do you havehttp://www.sherwin-williams.com/ a store near you. they can order it.


Nope. I have a home hardware and a Timbermart . Who makes the fuse? Certainteed or usg? I order all certainteed lite taping and one . Can get any usg products as well .


----------



## gazman

Fuse is made by Saint-Globan. You may have to order it online.


----------



## jcampbell

gazman said:


> Fuse is made by Saint-Globan. You may have to order it online.


Thanks gaz. I know they make a no-coat product under the certainteed name so maybe I can get it through our certainteed supplier ?


----------



## jcampbell

gazman said:


> Fuse is made by Saint-Globan. You may have to order it online.


Thanks gaz. I know they make a no-coat product under the certainteed name so maybe I can get it through our certainteed supplier ?
http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/joint-reinforcement/344427


----------



## jcampbell

This is the no coat 450 certainteed version

And I pay 109$ a box ffs.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Magic said:


> JC. That looks like a fun job. A little of everthing. How you going to finish the radius?
> Just strip like boxing butts?


The radius board was actually made for us by Grabber, my first time seeing it, and hopefully the last!!! There are cuts in the back of it every 1/4" going close to 1/8 to the paper face.. with some type of thin rubber mat attached to the whole back. Wasn't very round, more hexagonal x 5 lol. When the hanger went to install alot of pieces snapped....

I did the first coat on it, had my guy do 2nd, and I saw blisters popping through at the end of the day yesterday, stuffs not held together well :furious: Gonna be a bitch to fix this one up


----------



## Corey The Taper

Philma Crevices said:


> The radius board was actually made for us by Grabber, my first time seeing it, and hopefully the last!!! There are cuts in the back of it every 1/4" going close to 1/8 to the paper face.. with some type of thin rubber mat attached to the whole back. Wasn't very round, more hexagonal x 5 lol. When the hanger went to install alot of pieces snapped....
> 
> I did the first coat on it, had my guy do 2nd, and I saw blisters popping through at the end of the day yesterday, stuffs not held together well :furious: Gonna be a bitch to fix this one up


What if you get the roll of fibafuse the 3 feet one and then just put it on and put a nice coat over it. Should hold the blisters back


----------



## Magic

Philma Crevices said:


> The radius board was actually made for us by Grabber, my first time seeing it, and hopefully the last!!! There are cuts in the back of it every 1/4" going close to 1/8 to the paper face.. with some type of thin rubber mat attached to the whole back. Wasn't very round, more hexagonal x 5 lol. When the hanger went to install alot of pieces snapped....
> 
> I did the first coat on it, had my guy do 2nd, and I saw blisters popping through at the end of the day yesterday, stuffs not held together well :furious: Gonna be a bitch to fix this one up


When you were describing how close the cuts are I knew there would be blisters. Sure as chit.. Next paragraph. Blisters. 
I was thinking cut and mesh but sure that ff will work too like Cory stated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Ya, will be cutting a bit, it didn't look to drastic, just a few spots.... I'm hoping


----------



## mudslingr

jcampbell said:


> This is the no coat 450 certainteed version
> 
> And I pay 109$ a box ffs.


Find yourself some of this. This is the 450. Yours is not. And I thought I was getting ripped off!


----------



## jcampbell

mudslingr said:


> Find yourself some of this. This is the 450. Yours is not. And I thought I was getting ripped off!


Ya I can only get the 325 for some reason in the no coat. The certainteed is really 4.25 as it says on the box bUt i haven't measure it. Haven't compared as I can't get it to compare with . Small towns suck for ordering in products they have ever heard of . No coat..... What is that ????


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Here's a few shots of 2 different cafe's I'm doing in a highrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All insets on the above pic had exact measurements 5" 1/2 and 26" wide columns. Not too of much a PITA, product I haven't seen before goes on the lid and lines up exact to the measurements. Some type of acoustical panels, I'll get some more shots when they install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I had time to get the angles in before the larger radius pieces were installed!! A PITA cutting the tape every 1" on one side to accommodate the curves. Cut a 1/2" on one side of the radius bead to make an L-metal for the backs. LED strip light going in these  oh joy


Sweet Philma!! Neat and clean work ! I would love to see more pics of your work..


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Find yourself some of this. This is the 450. Yours is not. And I thought I was getting ripped off!


$65 -$70 Is what I pay.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Sweet Philma!! Neat and clean work ! I would love to see more pics of your work..


I will get a pic of this sh*t I have 2 do this week!!:furious:
Looks like a grinder 2 a knife:furious: *****n Led light 2!!!
By the way Moore happy b/day fan it comes!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

http://www.structus.com/.docs/pg/10624


----------



## Philma Crevices

Acoustic panels look ok 













And these came out a beauty, ready for prime tmrw


----------



## jcampbell

Seriously......


----------



## mudslingr

Philma Crevices said:


> Acoustic panels look ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these came out a beauty, ready for prime tmrw


Looks great Philma !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

jcampbell said:


> Seriously......


:lol: Won't be the last time either !


----------



## jcampbell

Philma Crevices said:


> Acoustic panels look ok
> 
> And these came out a beauty, ready for prime tmrw


Nice work !!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

How do you get the drywall to bend like that?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How do you get the drywall to bend like that?




Wet 1/4" high flex, ripped.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Wet 1/4" high flex, ripped.


Eh, I'll stick with the traditional way.


----------



## fr8train

I was asked yesterday by the builder why I charge for no-coat as a bead..... smh


----------



## MrWillys

Philma Crevices said:


> Here's a few shots of 2 different cafe's I'm doing in a highrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All insets on the above pic had exact measurements 5" 1/2 and 26" wide columns. Not too of much a PITA, product I haven't seen before goes on the lid and lines up exact to the measurements. Some type of acoustical panels, I'll get some more shots when they install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I had time to get the angles in before the larger radius pieces were installed!! A PITA cutting the tape every 1" on one side to accommodate the curves. Cut a 1/2" on one side of the radius bead to make an L-metal for the backs. LED strip light going in these  oh joy


 I'd have built a visqueen swimming pool and soaked these pieces first. When wet the form easily.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> I was asked yesterday by the builder why I charge for no-coat as a bead..... smh


What'd you tell him??


----------



## fr8train

That it is bead, don't know anyone who didn't consider it bead.


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How do you get the drywall to bend like that?


Metal lathe and structolite:thumbsup: who needs drywall?


----------



## mld

Would like to see that finished and trimmed, Mr. Brightstar :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

mld said:


> Would like to see that finished and trimmed, Mr. Brightstar :thumbsup:


 I'll be back next week to brown coat. Then who knows when I'll be back to bead. Who knows when I'll finish I have been working on this project for over 8 months now. It's hurry up and wait.

I'll post pics as I go.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> How do you get the drywall to bend like that?


The board your using should do fine... [easy light? USG?]

Just go at it easy! N/G regular board Is much softer and bends very well.. Wetting the wallboard Is the last resort imo...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> The board your using should do fine... [easy light? USG?] Just go at it easy! N/G regular board Is much softer and bends very well.. Wetting the wallboard Is the last resort imo...


Lol!!! Yes wetting down the usg lite is the trick.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

1855 historical house. Utica Michigan.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Brown coating arches.


----------



## moore

All that for one Damn ceiling !


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> All that for one Damn ceiling !


going to come down to help you:thumbup:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> going to come down to help you:thumbup:


Bring It on Ice!!!! I got 3 being loaded on the same day [tomorrow]


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Bring It on Ice!!!! I got 3 being loaded on the same day [tomorrow]




.......


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Bring It on Ice!!!! I got 3 being loaded on the same day [tomorrow]


it would be so fun to work with you for a week:thumbup::drink:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> it would be so fun to work with you for a week:thumbup::drink:


Not sure how much drinking I can do from here on Ice...The ER Doctor diagnosed me with Gastroenteritis last week.. I go to the Gastroenterologist tomorrow to have the little camera shoved down my throat so they can make sure it's what they say It Is.. Some painful chit!! I can tell ya that! :yes: I Slept 5 hours in 5 nights . 

The ER doctor said Ibuprofen and BCs were the likely cause. 

Funny thing tho...When the doctor asked me about my drinking I told him the truth. [kinda]:whistling2: When he came back with my blood/piss test and x-rays He said my pancreas and liver looked good and my blood pressure was perfect !!! He said... go figure!!!!
But still suggested I cut back on the drinking..


----------



## gazman

Take care Rick, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Take care Rick, hope you feel better soon.


It's just life ! Ain't nothing but a thang ! Thanks for your concern Gaz!


----------



## Toontowntaper

moore said:


> It's just life ! Ain't nothing but a thang ! Thanks for your concern Gaz!


Not just a thang Moore. You have a beautiful daughter to walk down the isle. And future grand kids you want to watch grow and be part of their lives. So better take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## moore

Toontowntaper said:


> Not just a thang Moore. You have a beautiful daughter to walk down the isle. And future grand kids you want to watch grow and be part of their lives. So better take care of yourself my friend.


No Worries Toon ....The whif and my Daughter both have a short leash on me at the moment !!! .... It may be a while before I'll get by with any bad activities ! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys

Good luck with the camera Mr Moore. I only drink 2 days a week now.


----------



## moore

[QUOTE I only drink 2 days a week now.[/QUOTE]

You are sick !!!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Not sure how much drinking I can do from here on Ice...The ER Doctor diagnosed me with Gastroenteritis last week.. I go to the Gastroenterologist tomorrow to have the little camera shoved down my throat so they can make sure it's what they say It Is.. Some painful chit!! I can tell ya that! :yes: I Slept 5 hours in 5 nights .
> 
> The ER doctor said Ibuprofen and BCs were the likely cause.
> 
> Funny thing tho...When the doctor asked me about my drinking I told him the truth. [kinda]:whistling2: When he came back with my blood/piss test and x-rays He said my pancreas and liver looked good and my blood pressure was perfect !!! He said... go figure!!!!
> But still suggested I cut back on the drinking..[/Q
> 
> ouch! so sorry .how you get well soon


----------



## fr8train

80 grit screen to the rescue


----------



## fr8train




----------



## fr8train




----------



## gazman

I have always said, you can make strawberry jam (concerve) out of pig muck, you just need to keep adding sugar. Lots and lots of sugar.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

fr8train said:


> 80 grit screen to the rescue


Holy wall of SHAME!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> No Worries Toon ....The whif and my Daughter both have a short leash on me at the moment !!! .... It may be a while before I'll get by with any bad activities ! :yes:


Take care moore. Best wishes.


----------



## fr8train

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Holy wall of SHAME!


It was a homeowner special!


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Not sure how much drinking I can do from here on Ice...The ER Doctor diagnosed me with Gastroenteritis last week.. I go to the Gastroenterologist tomorrow to have the little camera shoved down my throat so they can make sure it's what they say It Is.. Some painful chit!! I can tell ya that! :yes: I Slept 5 hours in 5 nights .
> 
> The ER doctor said Ibuprofen and BCs were the likely cause.
> 
> Funny thing tho...When the doctor asked me about my drinking I told him the truth. [kinda]:whistling2: When he came back with my blood/piss test and x-rays He said my pancreas and liver looked good and my blood pressure was perfect !!! He said... go figure!!!!
> But still suggested I cut back on the drinking..


Just caught this thread. Get well there, mister.

I was reading up on the symptoms while eating some Raisin Bran. Couldn't finish the bran. 

I got sick with something day after Xmas. Have only drank 2 beer since. My 6 month's worth of homemade beer is going to last a lifetime.


----------



## gazman

JustMe said:


> Just caught this thread. Get well there, mister.
> 
> I was reading up on the symptoms while eating some Raisin Bran. Couldn't finish the bran.
> 
> I got sick with something day after Xmas. Have only drank 2 beer since. My 6 month's worth of homemade beer is going to last a lifetime.



My postal address is.--------------------------------


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> My postal address is.--------------------------------


I don't know........might be cheaper to have you drink it here, than ship it there. My address is .........


----------



## saskataper

Fml!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Feel better Moore!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

fr8train said:


> It was a homeowner special!


They didn't save much did they.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> View attachment 10528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10530
> 
> 
> 80 grit screen to the rescue
> 
> View attachment 10531


 That Is just nasty ! Let me guess...They got half way through and gave up?


----------



## gazman

Hi Moore, great to see you back. Might be time to take care of yourself though. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

I looked trough that hole and was so hoping there was no board on that third floor !:blink:


----------



## moore

DOH!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Coming together this Year. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=736529779737499&id=512433705480442


----------



## moore

Last Friday there were 8 bags of 90 min..And 26 buckets of mud sitting on that spot. I can see the light boys!!! I can see the light! :thumbup:


----------



## mld

So guys, who can tell what's different or missing in this house?


----------



## drywallmike08

Sparky forgot to do his thing !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Amish house?


----------



## MrWillys

mld said:


> So guys, who can tell what's different or missing in this house?


No electrical! I'd go bonkers without my 65 MBPS.

They must get a variance for no smoke detectors.


----------



## mld

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Amish house?


You bet, got two or three to do this year. Nice jobs.


----------



## drywallmike08

So did you have to hand cut and nail everything off ? Mix with the tater masher ?


----------



## mld

Didn't hang this one, but when I do, I bring a generator. Mix mud with a cordless.


----------



## moore

Uh......Can you say gravy!!


----------



## mld

Yup, with homemade beef, potatoes, cream peas, followed up by fresh fruit, chocolate cake and strawberry pie! And that was just the first day!! Beats the hell out of mountain dew and Marlboros, eh Moore?


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Yup, with homemade beef, potatoes, cream peas, followed up by fresh fruit, chocolate cake and strawberry pie! And that was just the first day!! Beats the hell out of mountain dew and Marlboros, eh Moore?


I work for Mennonites ....You don't have to tell me about the food! 

But ....no can lights ? no boxes ? Do they give you fresh biscuits so you can soak up that gravy ??? lmao!!!!!


----------



## mld

No electric at all. 
We have Mennonite here too, and Schweitzers and Apostolics.

They all have good food and build new houses. Only the Amish don't use electricity though.


----------



## moore

My knees and hip hurt just looking at the pics!


----------



## gazman

I am further away than you, and mine hurt as well 😭


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I am further away than you, and mine hurt as well 😭


How ya like all those top angles Gaz? 270 Boarder . 60 miles from home,,, But I'm working! :thumbup: LOL!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Looks like fun! Your living the dream moore.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Looks like fun! Your living the dream moore.


I'm working! :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> How ya like all those top angles Gaz? 270 Boarder . 60 miles from home,,, But I'm working! :thumbup: LOL!!!


It will look a million dollars when you are finished Moore, I reckon you should charge them half of that.


----------



## moore

5 minute drive! Sweet!!:yes:


----------



## moore

Ready on the same day! :blink:

Looks like somebody may have to wait!!!


----------



## gazman

Sometimes we get large jobs other times, not so much.  As part of the building and construction course at the local secondary college the students buid two cubby houses. My daughter decided to drywall one as part of her school personal best program.


----------



## moore

Is that her finish work Gaz?


----------



## gazman

I wish. Let's just say that sometimes a student needs a bit of help to get over the line.


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> Is that her finish work Gaz?


I was going to ask that to, If so the girls got it going on :blink: But no, Daddy to the rescue, Cool little hut though.


----------



## MrWillys

Glad to see vocational education down under. We're just awaking to it here in the US and it's about time. Congrats to you Gaz.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Sometimes we get large jobs other times, not so much.  As part of the building and construction course at the local secondary college the students buid two cubby houses. My daughter decided to drywall one as part of her school personal best program.


I bet u sheeted it also u old dog!!:thumbup:
I,m the same as Caz! Did she do that!


----------



## gazman

I did the cutting, she did the glueing and screwing.


----------



## moore

A whole 35 sheets !!!


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I did the cutting, she did the glueing and screwing.


good helper mate... keep it in your mind for when you need an extra hand ( cheap :thumbupr not so... )


----------



## gazman

Not cheap Keke, you will find out about that as your boy gets older.


----------



## moore

160 boarder with only 12 corner bead . That was sweet!

National gypsum light weight . Not so sweet!


----------



## keke

moore said:


> 160 boarder with only 12 corner bead . That was sweet!


sweet sweet but still I can see a lot of work

well done Moore :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

It may need to warm up a bit before I start stringing tape on this one :whistling2: No power = No heat . And the G/C is worried about the mud freezing in the bucket! LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## fr8train




----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> View attachment 12154


Yep! I stepped into the port-o- john this morning And I couldn't find the damn thing!!!:lol:


----------



## Corey The Taper

It was 0 degrees here the news said with the wind it was -15 degrees


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I thought i was passing a kidney stone last year. Turned out the tip of my pipe was frozen shut. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## cazna

Bit of everything in this weeks job, No Coat, Bullnose, Poly cornice around the window, Its an add on living area with the exterior window left in.


----------



## moore

Now you would think that a carpenter could do a better job at hanging board! NOT!


----------



## moore

Oh well!! I enjoy working BTH!


----------



## Wimpy65

You certainly do nice, neat work Moore! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pytlik

moore said:


> Oh well!! I enjoy working BTH!



Hey moore...

Do you use box or trowel on the pictures ?


----------



## embella plaster

What ceilings are going thrre moore


----------



## mld

Pytlik said:


> Hey moore...
> 
> Do you use box or trowel on the pictures ?


Uh oh.......


----------



## moore

Pytlik said:


> Hey moore...
> 
> Do you use box or trowel on the pictures ?


 I use a 7" box . Then hawk n knife. I'm not smart enough for a trowel.



embella plaster said:


> What ceilings are going thrre moore


Drop ceilings. And some wood in areas.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I use a 7" box . Then hawk n knife. I'm not smart enough for a trowel.
> 
> 
> 
> Drop ceilings. And some wood in areas.


I guess I wasn't paying attention:whistling2:, honestly,, I thought you ran a trowel.:blush:


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I guess I wasn't paying attention:whistling2:, honestly,, I thought you ran a trowel.:blush:


I've tried to use one. Threw it across the room ..Kicked It ...Cursed it! Still couldn't get the hang of It!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> I've tried to use one. Threw it across the room ..Kicked It ...Cursed it! Still couldn't get the hang of It!!



That's funny, that's how I am with a knife.


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## embella plaster

Not a big job.....more of a treat. .....solid concrete wall with 5 mm rock texture going to level 5 it this pic is after second coat of base just need to top


----------



## embella plaster

This isnt a job a did but my i wish i did going to the regent theatre was architectural heaven


----------



## gazman

Very cool Aaron. Here are some pics from the Albury railway station.
Btw, not my work.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Do you guys do much plaster glass ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

No, none for me Aussie. I do the occasional bit of plaster cornice when needed, but that is the extent of it.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I do a bit of plaster glass cornice 
When I have... to I like doing it but couldn't do it everyday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Back at work guys my knee is getting better hear is my treat of the week renos what i do best 90% strip out and re drywall and change 90 mm cove conice to square set always good when the ceiling is out 20mm in 1 metre space lol


----------



## gazman

Watch that three step ladder Aaron, they can get away from you if you're not careful.


----------



## embella plaster

Thats my worker silly boy up on top stop


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Watch that three step ladder Aaron, they can get away from you if you're not careful.


I'm not going to say I've never done it, but it's against US safety standards.


----------



## VANMAN

embella plaster said:


> Thats my worker silly boy up on top stop


I used to walk the plank on a bucket in stairwells!:blinkNot now f*ck that carry on)
Scaffold only!:thumbsup:
Got caught by site manager and he wasn't 2 happy so he told to go f*ck himself if they r not providing me the proper stuff to get the job done!:whistling2:
I'm f8cking sure they think I can fly!!!!!!!!
We r talking about a scaffold plank here, maybe 8 inches wide on to a ladder!!


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Watch that three step ladder Aaron, they can get away from you if you're not careful.


Yes It will ! I have a 2' step that's tried to kill me many times !!

I hate that little bastard !


----------



## HUMANHORSE

I noticed in the foto that they were using DENZGLASS on the exterior, I've worked alot with that product here in Costa Rica, & Florida. We finish it with fiberglass mesh tape on the joints then put a skim-coat of BONDEX (tile thinset) over the entire surface, & wet sponged. If done properly it turns out like a solid concrete surface, with no joints visible. ([email protected])


----------



## embella plaster

This is my treat of the week half a house of removed pannelling lol i got the job but a so called plasterer and painter gave them a bid saying yeah one coat of top will fix that


----------



## embella plaster

Grrrr the prep is longer then the compounding all the old paper is bubbling gota tape the crap out all ov it


----------



## gazman

MESH ?


----------



## embella plaster

Only on patch ups ever i am not meshing joins either its only joining the paint to old paper so it doesnr bubble


----------



## keke

that's the way to do that kind of job :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> MESH ?


Stick on !!!!


----------



## embella plaster

Im confused lol i dont use mesh for any joints but for patching where timber panels have ripped paper off mesh is only tape that stops the paper bubbling


----------



## gazman

Had a repair to do today. Fibafuse and 5 min :thumbsup:. Multi Master rocks.:thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65

embella plaster said:


> Im confused lol i dont use mesh for any joints but for patching where timber panels have ripped paper off mesh is only tape that stops the paper bubbling


Embella, have you ever tried Gardz from Zinnser? See it here: http://http://www.amazon.com/Rust-O...&qid=1433940252&sr=8-1&keywords=zinnser+gardz

I've used it when wallpaper removal has torn the face paper of the drywall & other situations when the paper has separated. It does a great job of re-bonding the paper. It also dries quickly for those times when it's just a small repair (and you want to use your new 5 minute mud)! :thumbup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

One of the jobs we've got going on











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Love those rakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

That's clean work Aussie !! I wish my finish work could look that uniform. I'm really digging that scaffold set up too..:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87

Hey aussie do u 6 6 8" your exys or 6 8 10"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

6, 8, 12 Sween it Was my apprentice first time troweling top on a couple of joints and ex angles 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

moore said:


> That's clean work Aussie !! I wish my finish work could look that uniform. I'm really digging that scaffold set up too..:thumbsup:



Cheers Moore the builder put them scaffolds in high areas and voids ect ect on those sort of jobs then we use trestles and scaffs to get the rest of the way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I didn't do much of this job mostly my bro and apprentice there getting better all the time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Thought I'd show another style of built homes we do here 

we got to frame it out with rondo suspended ceilings it has a few bulkheads curtain recess ect ect 
And Level 5 to main area and master bed shadow line throughout 
And expressed jointed CFC to external verandas 
I'll post some progress in a few weeks 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87

Aussiecontractor said:


> 6, 8, 12 Sween it Was my apprentice first time troweling top on a couple of joints and ex angles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Good show like to see newbies doin well I know I'm a a newbie too but feels like iv been doin it for years already love it hope the guys like there job tell them to get on here we need some more newbies on site brings a new perspective and gets you old fellas going with hints and helpful guidance that I love hearing too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

This is a job i just finished up today p50 shadowline on windows and ezy bead square set and internals


----------



## cazna

Nice work Embella :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice work mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Treat of week update... Top floor all framed out and started sheeting and flushing stair void so builder can drop scaff 
Will be going back to sheet the rest once all services are in and white set it on the wall 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chris

Ive always wondered if you guys put in the backblocking as you go:thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna

chris said:


> Ive always wondered if you guys put in the backblocking as you go:thumbsup:.


Hard getting it done here, They just don't get it and if they do, They use wallboard glue. Butts are the same, Im doing a house and in the living there are 6 butts, 3 worked out and 3 didn't, I made them re set.


----------



## embella plaster

chris said:


> Ive always wondered if you guys put in the backblocking as you go:thumbsup:.


If it is a standard house me and the apprentice get up in the roof once its all hung way quicker but like aussies when its a drop ceiling have to as we hang cant put my 115 kg on those ceilings lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor

chris said:


> Ive always wondered if you guys put in the backblocking as you go:thumbsup:.



Yer I back block everything as I go with masonry adhesive,
Sticks like chit to a blanket 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

I did some plaster glass cornice yesterday breaks up the monotony also hung and flushed out a dog kennel for some australian champion silky terriers


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> If it is a standard house me and the apprentice get up in the roof once its all hung way quicker but like aussies when its a drop ceiling have to as we hang cant put my 115 kg on those ceilings lol



I've seen electricians walk in suspension I have built,
Makes me go crazy. Like thanks mate you just ruined all my hard work by ruining the level of the ceiling 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

What did you use for mitres did yo try Sheetrock ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Nah not for this job just standard cornice cement will have to try next tho


----------



## moore

I do about 20 of these a year. Not big coin ..But It keeps the lights on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice clean work Moore what do you use for your angles?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

The hangers are on this one this week .. 16998 sq ft of rock. It might take a few days for me to finish it out . :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> Nice clean work Moore what do you use for your angles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


....


----------



## moore

Ready for rock next week!


----------



## embella plaster

I would of loved that truck im crying


----------



## br549

Aussiecontractor said:


> Nice clean work Moore what do you use for your angles?





moore said:


> ....




And this! Can't find them around here anymore, went online I think the company went out of business? We're left with synthetic crap copies of a real wooden wheel and wool roller now?? They don't hold any mud! :icon_cry:


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> I would of loved that truck im crying


That was a crazy site to see on the way to work...the guy had a gas leak. I guess something sparked


----------



## Aussiecontractor

That's a creamy job mate ! What's with the truck on fire ?
Nah I meant what beads do you use ? I had to work all weekend as builder wanted the stairwell flushed and sanded so he can get it painted and drop the scaffold. I had a Had a bit of time on my hands Sunday so thought Id try boxing my beads on the ceilings... Let's just say I ended working later than expected but they turned out ok


----------



## thefinisher

Starting to do some bigger ones eh moore? That is about the size of the ones we do here mostly. Stocking two today. one with about 18k of board and the other is almost 23k.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Where are the noggins between the studs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> Where are the noggins between the studs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 We use sheathing for lateral force bracing. We quit using blocking (noggins) in the 80's. It depends on where you live the percentage of lateral force requirements are greater near earthquake faults or hurricane country.


----------



## cazna

We have two rows here, Nogs for Australia, Dwangs for Nz, It looks really odd looking at your buildings with none.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Starting to do some bigger ones eh moore? That is about the size of the ones we do here mostly. Stocking two today. one with about 18k of board and the other is almost 23k.


It's for one of my builders. So I couldn't say no...I'm no stranger to the big ones. Back when I was part of a finish crew...but trying to tackle them solo is a pain...that same builder has a 500 boarder coming up soon...I my have to find a Spanish finish crew for that one . I can't find a decent finisher to sub out to to save my life!!! The woods are full of sloppy hacks around here ..the painters keep me informed on who not to use. Which comes down to nobody. I know two good drywall contractors. But they stay busy. They can never help me out when I need them...and to add to my panic attacks. I have 4 specks ready next week.


----------



## cazna

Be so cool to come over for a few weeks and do some, Don't no how I would go living on mountain dew and painkillers though, Might have to bring my own food.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Be so cool to come over for a few weeks and do some, Don't no how I would go living on mountain dew and painkillers though, Might have to bring my own food.


I'm off the b c s. And mostly drink water now. The doctor said I can't take aspirin anymore ...ever! So now I just have to live with the aches. You have work here bro ....anytime you want it..


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> Be so cool to come over for a few weeks and do some, Don't no how I would go living on mountain dew and painkillers though, Might have to bring my own food.


Thats the best thing about this site we get international contacts for work if im in the states or someone in aus they can get work


----------



## Aussiecontractor

A Recent job we finished











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Commercial refurb 
we just started at major shopping centre 











Building onto existing bulkhead to match up then Build full height stud wall and extend existing tile ceiling into new bulkhead (coaj)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

update after 3 days of getting stuffed around, finally made some progress tonight 
No room to move around and access is a bitch









Still got more braces and supports to put into the framework 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

My treat of the week.


----------



## VANMAN

I will post my treat of the week next week!!
Not even funny this place I'm away to start!!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Hey guys I been busy as hell finished the bulkhead wall ceilings and drop in tiles last week... No time for quality here.... the painters are painting as your sanding and the builders just want the job done at any cost, I did this in 80hours basically on my own amongst other things I had to do there










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Almost done with this one.. All that's left is the skim and sand in the basement . I saved the basement for last . And I underestimated It too! I thought I would just jump down there and knock it out in a few days ...UH......NOT!


----------



## moore

Damn tile guy is covering over all my chit. Alot of work fer nuthin!!


----------



## moore

Here's two out of the three I finished up this month .


----------



## moore

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> Here's two out of the three I finished up this month .


Moore dont take this the wrong way as nothing wrong with a yanks finishing.....but i wouldnt even know your from the states your finishing looks just like our style loving your work mate


----------



## embella plaster

Gota love Comercial water damage


----------



## moore

Another spec!


----------



## moore

60 4X12s 95 54x12s not including the garage . All 9' with 3 trays .


----------



## cazna

Just did battle with a restaurant, Place was a mess, Junk everywhere, however, managed to sort it.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Just did battle with a restaurant, Place was a mess, Junk everywhere, however, managed to sort it.


I do all the time jobs like this and I understand your pain....the worst job you can do here is at Crown Casino.....everybody on top of each other with deadline .....yesterday


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> I do all the time jobs like this and I understand your pain....the worst job you can do here is at Crown Casino.....everybody on top of each other with deadline .....yesterday


 I didn't have to price this one but put invoice in and now they want me to itemize it, It sure added up, 90% of the screws needed another half turn as well and working around all that stuff makes it slow.

Glad I don't always get this type of work, If I had to price it wow you would have to be on top of your game..............Or dam good at shoving others out of your way, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I did this small job a few weeks ago. Dramatic before and after pics.
View attachment 23330
View attachment 23338


----------



## gazman

It would have made it easier if the brick layers cleaned there work.


----------



## Pytlik

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I did this small job a few weeks ago. Dramatic before and after pics.
> View attachment 23330
> View attachment 23338


what mud did u use for this job ?.. awesome work


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

That was the style back in the 70's around here. I used Structolite for scratch and brown coat. Then green lid for top coat.


----------



## moore

Glenn. That looks FREAKIN good!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I did this small job a few weeks ago. Dramatic before and after pics.
> View attachment 23330
> View attachment 23338



Did you use any tape? Could you do me a solid favor Brightstar?

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/Product.aspx?GroupID=186

Which of these products would be comparable to the muds you used. (aside from geen lid, I know that)

Fantastic Work! I hope to have your talent someday!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Did you use any tape? Could you do me a solid favor Brightstar?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/Product.aspx?GroupID=186
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these products would be comparable to the muds you used. (aside from geen lid, I know that)
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic Work! I hope to have your talent someday!




Gypsolite Basecoat Plasters. 
And uni cal for top coat.


----------



## gazman

Here is one I checked out yesterday. Do I run or take it on. 
Home owner is doing all of the work himself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhlF36nOT8


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Here is one I checked out yesterday. Do I run or take it on.
> Home owner is doing all of the work himself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhlF36nOT8


 Double your normal labor rate and if someone else beats you let them have it.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here is one I checked out yesterday. Do I run or take it on.
> Home owner is doing all of the work himself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhlF36nOT8


It's a cluster !!! But not that big a job.. I'd throw a price on it and tell em to get all that chit out my way ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mld

Check out this one...

Plaster of Paris prefill, house wrap tape, bastards everywhere, all the trim is installed and the sheetrock is hung with a sheeting stapler. I walked.


----------



## Kiwiman

And rightly so MLD, but don't walk....RUN!!!


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Check out this one...
> 
> Plaster of Paris prefill, house wrap tape, bastards everywhere, all the trim is installed and the sheetrock is hung with a sheeting stapler. I walked.


You walked??:blink: come on Mike. That was an easy fix!!! :whistling2: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mld

moore said:


> You walked??:blink: come on Mike. That was an easy fix!!! :whistling2: :laughing::laughing:


It'll probably still be there come ice fishing season if you're interested.


----------



## moore

My treat for the week . 11'394 ft of board. My back is ****ed and so Is my foot ...This will be fun! :whistling2:


----------



## moore

The homes across the street I worked on in the late 90s . The home I'm in now Is the personal home of the G/C that built those homes .


----------



## moore

I hate a 12' lid in a garage! :furious:


----------



## moore

This was last week.. I told this guy I'm 4 months out ..I don't want to see you for a while !! He said,, I'll have two ready in three weeks ! I was like !!:wallbash:


----------



## keke

moore said:


> This was last week.. I told this guy I'm 4 months out ..I don't want to see you for a while !! He said,, I'll have two ready in three weeks ! I was like !!:wallbash:


looks like you are under the pump.....definitely you need a good helper to match your skills


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> looks like you are under the pump.....definitely you need a good helper to match your skills


 He sure is good at getting those seam edges straight with knifes, Not my greatest skill.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> He sure is good at getting those seam edges straight with knifes, Not my greatest skill.


what do you think....no bead for a framer


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> what do you think....no bead for a framer


Looks good keke.

Here we go I will stir something up................Straight edges........Show.

Buck once told me if his ceilings were paint finish he would hand trowel them out because boxed edges show,flash etc.

Im not going to do that though, But I see all this effort into making straight neat hand done seam edges I do kinda wonder what for.

Yes it looks good..........For the short time before its painted but is that slower than just getting on with it? I don't put that much attention into nice straight edges, I tend to like to get that edge wiped tight to the wall and doing that breaks up that edge a little Which makes easy sanding with a broken edge that doesn't show quite as much.

All just theory, Moore coats up his lids level 5 anyway and how he actually gets paid for that amazes me, I wouldn't get that extra.

See this pic, Boxed seams but hand done around the bead and that seam where the green board meets the grey, Broken edges, To me they show less under critical light.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Looks good keke.
> 
> Here we go I will stir something up................Straight edges........Show.
> 
> Buck once told me if his ceilings were paint finish he would hand trowel them out because boxed edges show,flash etc.
> 
> Im not going to do that though, But I see all this effort into making straight neat hand done seam edges I do kinda wonder what for.
> 
> Yes it looks good..........For the short time before its painted but is that slower than just getting on with it? I don't put that much attention into nice straight edges, I tend to like to get that edge wiped tight to the wall and doing that breaks up that edge a little Which makes easy sanding with a broken edge that doesn't show quite as much.
> 
> All just theory, Moore coats up his lids level 5 anyway and how he actually gets paid for that amazes me, I wouldn't get that extra.
> 
> See this pic, Boxed seams but hand done around the bead and that seam where the green board meets the grey, Broken edges, To me they show less under critical light.


Straight edges... not just for show... they come with practice.... it's not putting extra into 

Using boxes on top of the paint BIG NO NO - *My way*: always hand trowel 1 base coat and 2 top coats as wide as required and always hand sanding after sanding machine 

Level 5 is sometimes required by the client and/or design and if you have a fussy client better put a bit extra into level 5 than spend a lot after fixing showing joints


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Broken edges, To me they show less under critical light.


That's why I've gone back to finishing my butts out with a trowel. on smooth work Don't like the compressed edge you get with a box. Still keep then as straight as possible though.


----------



## gazman

I am working on a old blue stone building that was built in the 1880's. Lots of fun.


----------



## scottktmrider

gazman said:


> I am working on a old blue stone building that was built in the 1880's. Lots of fun.


I bet that sucked hanging the lids with those beams


----------



## moore

keke said:


> looks like you are under the pump.....definitely you need a good helper to match your skills


Like that's gonna happen!! :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

1 in 10.


----------



## gazman

scottktmrider said:


> I bet that sucked hanging the lids with those beams


Sure did.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Woah that's crazy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I am working on a old blue stone building that was built in the 1880's. Lots of fun.


stopping those seams at the bottom of the beams are going to be a bitch in the butt! I believe I would have started from the top down. JMO!!


----------



## keke

moore said:


> stopping those seams at the bottom of the beams are going to be a bitch in the butt! I believe I would have started from the top down. JMO!!


good eyes but that's the aussie way... I think Gaz is so used to cornice he didn't notice there's none now.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> stopping those seams at the bottom of the beams are going to be a bitch in the butt! I believe I would have started from the top down. JMO!!


You are dead right Moore. The problem is that wall was already done. The last four days on scaffolding has been fun, I hurt in places I didn't know I had.:furious.


----------



## gazman

Gotta love it. Boxed those seams before I left tonight, wild turkey is helping me out tonight.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

This Wild Turkey Gaz?


----------



## gazman

Absolutely PA. Awesome pain relief.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Absolutely PA. Awesome pain relief.


101 ? Or 80 proof?


----------



## gazman

Only the 80 Moore, too old for the hard stuff.


----------



## moore

Now If I can just get my Ass out in that beast of a garage and get It skimmed out and sanded I can get paid!! :yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice work Moore 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pytlik

Looking good moore !!  Do you use box or knife on the last coat? the edges looks so straight...


----------



## moore

Pytlik said:


> Looking good moore !!  Do you use box or knife on the last coat? the edges looks so straight...


All hand work bro. I'm right handed ...But right now I'm using my mouse with my left ! LOL!! And I'm not joking ! :laughing:


----------



## Pytlik

moore said:


> All hand work bro. I'm right handed ...But right now I'm using my mouse with my left ! LOL!! And I'm not joking ! :laughing:



Maybe to much info... why the hell did I ask.. :blink:


----------



## moore

Pytlik said:


> Maybe to much info... why the hell did I ask.. :blink:


My hand hurts. :yes:


----------



## moore

Now It's done. Today I drink !:drink: Cheers!!


----------



## moore

I found these photos a few days ago..These are a couple homes I worked on when I was working for the old man.


----------



## Hitower

Beautiful work!!!....you got mad skills brother!!!


----------



## mudslingr

That some real nice work moore ! Them fancy ceilings sure do test your skills. Well, maybe not yours.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Did the dog eat that bottom pic 

Sweet work, as always, Your the best finisher I've ever seen. :yes:


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Did the dog eat that bottom pic
> 
> Sweet work, as always, Your the best finisher I've ever seen. :yes:


^^^^


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Did the dog eat that bottom pic
> 
> Sweet work, as always, Your the best finisher I've ever seen. :yes:


Thanks Cazna ...But no! I'm not the best. Between the bad board and the horrible lumber I deal with these days It's hard to walk away feeling good about a job. 


Here's
some pics of that home .. Just so happens the lady called me two weeks ago saying she wanted to repaint the home ..She said she had a few cracks she wanted me to fix. I was a little nervous when I went by last week to look at It ....You never know what drywall will do over a 12 year period..But I was impressed..There were a couple cracks the spare bedroom one over a window the other over a door ,,And the no-coat in the great room had a small edge crack near the bay /pitcher window and that was It !! I didn't see any screw pops And all the shiny 90s were in good shape . No bead crush or pops on them. 

Go figure !! Sometimes you get lucky !! I've gone into homes I worked on 20 years ago and they look like an earth quake hit them. I guess If the house Is well built and the conditions are just right during construction Drywall can hold up fairly well.


----------



## moore

Now If I could just get the hangers out of the woods long enough to hang It!! If they're not there by Saturday. I will be! :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I see they used un-faced insulation, did they spray foam the exterior wall cavity's first?


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I see they used un-faced insulation, did they spray foam the exterior wall cavity's first?


I would think they use visqueen as a vapor barrier?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I don't do residential insulation so I don't know a whole lot on the subject. 
I've only seen visqueen used three times in the last 25 years, and one was last week when I hung a room with a pool in it.
I_ think_ if they spray closed cell foam in the wall cavity (usuallu 1+") it acts as the vapor barrier, then they insulate with unfaced to finish filling the cavity.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I see they used un-faced insulation, did they spray foam the exterior wall cavity's first?


No.....I rarely see that ..That's not code here..all the ceilings get blown .there's power or heat on this one. ..so I'll push to get the ceilings blown ASAP.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

No vapor barrier in the code?


----------



## MrWillys

*http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_7_sec002.htm*

*R702.7 Vapor retarders. 
*Class I or II vapor retarders are required on the interior side of frame walls in Climate Zones 5, 6, 7, 8 and Marine 4. *

Exceptions: *


1. Basement walls. 2. Below grade portion of any wall. 3. Construction where moisture or its freezing will not damage the materials. *R702.7.1 Class III vapor retarders. *
Class III vapor retarders shall be permitted where any one of the conditions in Table R702.7.1 is met. *

TABLE R702.7.1 CLASS III VAPOR RETARDERS *

*CLIMATE ZONE **CLASS III VAPOR RETARDERS PERMITTED FOR:a *Marine 
4 Vented cladding over wood structural panels. Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 2.5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 3.75 over 2 × 6 wall. 5 Vented cladding over wood structural panels. Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 7.5 over 2 × 6 wall. 6 Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 7.5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 11.25 over 2 × 6 wall. 7 and 8 Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 10 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 15 over 2 × 6 wall.

*R702.7.2 Material vapor retarder class. 
*The vapor retarder class shall be based on the manufacturer’s certified testing or a tested assembly. 

The following shall be deemed to meet the class specified: 

Class I: Sheet polyethylene, unperforated aluminum foil. 

Class II: Kraft-faced fiberglass batts. 

Class III: Latex or enamel paint.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No vapor barrier in the code?


house wrap . Look at the last pic.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> *http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_7_sec002.htm*
> 
> *R702.7 Vapor retarders.
> *Class I or II vapor retarders are required on the interior side of frame walls in Climate Zones 5, 6, 7, 8 and Marine 4. *
> 
> Exceptions: *
> 
> 
> 1. Basement walls. 2. Below grade portion of any wall. 3. Construction where moisture or its freezing will not damage the materials. *R702.7.1 Class III vapor retarders. *
> Class III vapor retarders shall be permitted where any one of the conditions in Table R702.7.1 is met. *
> 
> TABLE R702.7.1 CLASS III VAPOR RETARDERS *
> 
> *CLIMATE ZONE **CLASS III VAPOR RETARDERS PERMITTED FOR:a *Marine
> 4 Vented cladding over wood structural panels. Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 2.5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 3.75 over 2 × 6 wall. 5 Vented cladding over wood structural panels. Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 7.5 over 2 × 6 wall. 6 Vented cladding over fiberboard. Vented cladding over gypsum. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 7.5 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 11.25 over 2 × 6 wall. 7 and 8 Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 10 over 2 × 4 wall. Insulated sheathing with _R_-value ≥ 15 over 2 × 6 wall.
> 
> *R702.7.2 Material vapor retarder class.
> *The vapor retarder class shall be based on the manufacturer’s certified testing or a tested assembly.
> 
> The following shall be deemed to meet the class specified:
> 
> Class I: Sheet polyethylene, unperforated aluminum foil.
> 
> Class II: Kraft-faced fiberglass batts.
> 
> Class III: Latex or enamel paint.


 lmao!!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> lmao!!


 Kinda geeky huh? When I hung my brothers house near Seattle in 1994 the county made him visqueen all ceilings and exterior walls. My home here in Kneevada is all Kraft face including ceilings. This meets what I posted.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Kinda geeky huh? When I hung my brothers house near Seattle in 1994 the county made him visqueen all ceilings and exterior walls. My home here in Kneevada is all Kraft face including ceilings. This meets what I posted.


It's all done by code here Willy .. I don't agree with some of it ! 

It seems the stuff they worry the most about don't add up to chit. And the areas they should take notice too ..Is overlooked . 
But I'm just a dumbass drywaller ! What do I know?:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

Rick, FWIW, the way I read the chart you are climate zone 4, so latex paint is good enough. However, you do have a small section of 5 and marine areas near the coast. What I don't get are PA's comments, because he's in 5.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

What comment don't you get Willys


----------



## Aussiecontractor

moore said:


> No.....I rarely see that ..That's not code here..all the ceilings get blown .there's power or heat on this one. ..so I'll push to get the ceilings blown ASAP.



As in blow in insulation ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't do residential insulation so I don't know a whole lot on the subject.
> I've only seen visqueen used three times in the last 25 years.





P.A. ROCKER said:


> No vapor barrier in the code?





P.A. ROCKER said:


> What comment don't you get Willys


 That a vapor barrier is required in PA?


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> As in blow in insulation ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> That a vapor barrier is required in PA?


Do you mean poly.?? If so. That's the worst thing you could do on the east coast .


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Do you mean poly.?? If so. That's the worst thing you could do on the east coast .


The code says class 1 or 2.

Class I: Sheet polyethylene, unperforated aluminum foil. 

Class II: Kraft-faced fiberglass batts. 

I see where you are going with this. If water does penetrate the cavity it can't escape. I don't write this stuff but am good at interpretation.

6:00 am and 14 degrees (-10C)


----------



## Aussiecontractor

MrWillys said:


> Yes!



Do you guys get any issues with ceiling collapse with that?
Over hear every old ceiling that has failed has had blow in insulation 
The theory behind it is when the roof expands and contracts the blowin works its way between ceiling and joists pulling it away from the roof structure creating sag then collapse 

This is just my experience you guys may use a different material the stuff hear is loose fibres made of paper 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> That a vapor barrier is required in PA?


Yes, vapor barrier is required in my area. 90% is faced insulation, 9.9% is closed cell spray foam with unfaced fiberglass or cellulose on top, less than .1% is done in plastic sheeting. Kraft faced is used in the overwhelming majority. Plastic sheeting is seldom used.



> No vapor barrier in the code?


This was a question to moore about his area.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MrWillys

Aussiecontractor said:


> Do you guys get any issues with ceiling collapse with that?
> Over hear every old ceiling that has failed has had blow in insulation
> The theory behind it is when the roof expands and contracts the blowin works its way between ceiling and joists pulling it away from the roof structure creating sag then collapse
> 
> This is just my experience you guys may use a different material the stuff hear is loose fibres made of paper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've never heard of blown in insulation making the drywall fall off. That doesn't mean it's never happened, I've just never heard or seen it happening. One scenario I can imagine would be if it got wet.

PA, maybe it's just a Seattle thing with the poly. Maybe MLD will chime in on this since he's in BURR country.


----------



## mld

MrWillys said:


> I've never heard of blown in insulation making the drywall fall off. That doesn't mean it's never happened, I've just never heard or seen it happening. One scenario I can imagine would be if it got wet.
> 
> PA, maybe it's just a Seattle thing with the poly. Maybe MLD will chime in on this since he's in BURR country.


Yep. Everything here is poly. However, the codes be a changing in favor of spray foam. :thumbup:

Gonna be pushing Moore and more glue and less and less screw.



Also a lot of blown in here. Cellulose is treated paper fiber and stays put, settles and sucks if it gets wet. Glass stays poofy, blows around if you get wind in the attic, but can take more condensation than cellulose.


----------



## fr8train

Should be fun!


----------



## moore

Those damn rounded edges !!! Just what are these people thinking??


----------



## MrWillys

It is caused by the edge compound being harder than the rest. In other words, let's say the edge compound is like hot mud and the rest is topping mud. When poured and cured the edge doesn't shrink as much. In recent years manufacturers have gone to harder compounds to reduce damage when handling exacerbating the problem.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> It is caused by the edge compound being harder than the rest. In other words, let's say the edge compound is like hot mud and the rest is topping mud. When poured and cured the edge doesn't shrink as much. In recent years manufacturers have gone to harder compounds to reduce damage when handling exacerbating the problem.


They use wedges now instead of rollers . It saves them on maintaining the old roller types . I think that's more the problem. 

The slurry is all from the same mix Willy . 

And in recent years the manufactures have gone to lighter compounds to reduce the weight of the board so they can save $$ on shipping. So now we have the sponge air boards . Which Is basically Garbage !!


----------



## fr8train

Shape of the bevels


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Shape of the bevels


That's sad! What's wallboard going to look like 20 years from now Is what I'd like to know!! These Manufactures are straight up idiots! 

I think PA is the smartest of all of us! **** the finishing..Just let me hang It and let someone else worry with it. :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I wish it would have been a "smart" choice instead one made out of necessity. 
Now my left shoulder and lower back on the left are breaking down,,, what do I do next?
Custom trim carpenter:thumbsup:.


----------



## moore

Drywall will kill you! :yes:


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I wish it would have been a "smart" choice instead one made out of necessity.
> Now my left shoulder and lower back on the left are breaking down,,, what do I do next?
> Custom trim carpenter:thumbsup:.


If you do, you'll have to train me, so we can both make easy money!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> If you do, you'll have to train me, so we can both make easy money!


I have a better idea,,, why don't you parlay your way into a high paying cushion job and make a spot there for me. :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Drywall will kill you! :yes:


Or just cripple you and leave you to die.


----------



## mudslingr

There was nothing difficult about this job. That was the treat. Give me one of these anytime.


----------



## mudslingr

Here's a kitchen I did recently.


----------



## mudslingr

Few more.


----------



## cazna

Wow Mudslingr, Looks great man, Wish I could get my hands into a job like that :yes:


----------



## gazman

Fantastic work Slingr, great to see you getting to do drywall art. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87

Anyone know where you can buy pre fabricated drywall art in aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmitch

craftsmanship.thanks for sharing it mudslinger.looks great


----------



## Wimpy65

Looks great Mudslingr! You certainly are creative! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

You put some fun into a tedious and mostly boring industry. Great job Frank! 

Thanks for using our products!
Joe


----------



## mudslingr

Wimpy65 said:


> You certainly are creative! :thumbsup:


Well, that's debatable ! But it goes to show you that if I can do this kind of art anyone of you others can too. It's all about symmetry. And not ! The rest is imagination.



Trim-Tex said:


> You put some fun into a tedious and mostly boring industry. Great job Frank!
> 
> Thanks for using our products!
> Joe


You really have no idea how much I love doing this kind of thing. And the few extra $$ that go with it of course. :yes:

Thanks a million Joe and the Trim-Tex team for your inspiration and support. Special thanks to Noe for taking the time to text me when I need some help.


----------



## moore

amazing work Slingr!! 

Is that above a kitchen Island ?

And If you don't mind .. Could you specify what TT products were used on the project ??


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks Rick. Yes it is above a rectangular island. 

I used Ez Tray,Reveal Corner Bead, Reveal Bead, "L" Bead, Arch "L" Bead, 3/8" radius Half Bull,Crown Moulding and Niche Bead.

Here's a walk through before mudding.

https://youtu.be/qWPji-skHKE


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Job I've been working on few months finally finished just touch ups to do from other trades










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

7700 ft of board ...One more day of sanding and we may have a Xmas !! :whistling2:


----------



## moore

This one should be a treat!! 


I told the hangers to do the best you can.. Hot mud will fill the gaps!! :yes:


----------



## moore

Trucks ass called me today and said he had one that was just like new construction. He said when you get here It will be just like new construction !!! He kept on and on about how sweet this job will be.. Which I knew was a lie. So I drove by To verify :whistling2:

The house smells like a sewer .. Half burnt and the floors are like walking through the fun house at the fair.. 

G/C / Realtor's are idiots!!


----------



## fr8train

Double your rate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Double your rate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


That would make me a low baller!!!:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> That would make me a low baller!!!:whistling2:


Then you aren't charging enough!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

:furious: 300 sheets cut down because the lift was too small :furious::furious:


----------



## moore

Oh boy!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Sweendog87

This thread should be called my hell of the week with all those butt joints lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Sweendog87 said:


> This thread should be called my hell of the week with all those butt joints lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You scared of a butt joint? :laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> You scared of a butt joint? :laughing:


That'll coat.


----------



## Sweendog87

That will cover sweet with a few coats of paint lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Almost finished with this one .


----------



## moore

Waiting on the hangers to get this one started . The H/O Is a brick/stone mason. So he knows what tied up is all about. He's been waiting on us for two weeks .


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Trucks ass called me today and said he had one that was just like new construction. He said when you get here It will be just like new construction !!! He kept on and on about how sweet this job will be.. Which I knew was a lie. So I drove by To verify :whistling2:
> 
> The house smells like a sewer .. Half burnt and the floors are like walking through the fun house at the fair..
> 
> G/C / Realtor's are idiots!!



And they loaded this one this week too!  I'm putting the flip on the back burner ..:whistling2: If I could give this one away I would.:yes:


----------



## gazman

No snow yet Rick. That has to be good.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> No snow yet Rick. That has to be good.:thumbsup:



That starts tomorrow gaz .. From what I've heard we may get 2 foot or more . I hate snow!


----------



## mld

Certainteed regular? Nice!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> That starts tomorrow gaz .. From what I've heard we may get 2 foot or more . I hate snow!


Is it getting deep yet Rick? 
We're looking at 10"-16" , says the weatherman.
My driveway, parking area and barn access it around a third of an acre to plow. The Kubota is fueled up and ready to move snow.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

We've been seeing some delamination of back paper. 
National.


----------



## fr8train

Throw it out! Lol


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Is it getting deep yet Rick?
> We're looking at 10"-16" , says the weatherman.
> My driveway, parking area and barn access it around a third of an acre to plow. The Kubota is fueled up and ready to move snow.



We ended up with about a foot. Pulling into this one this morning was a little tight.. But the gray mule got me in there. 

Today was a total loss..I got to the job and forgot my drop cords . I loaded them up a few days ago thinking I would need them at home If we lost power . Left the house this morning without them. 

I went through the H/Os old tractor barn and found a cord from like 1910.. It so many frays in it It kept tripping the ground fault at the temp pole.. I also forgot my spare boots [dry boots] So I said f it !! I went home with my frozen toes!!


----------



## moore

I couldn't find the driveway on this one !!


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Certainteed regular? Nice!



I haven't seen much of it Recently ..Mostly N/G board lately.

But I take whatever the drywall supply has in stock . Ones as bad as the other anymore. I've gotten so good at fixing garbage board I really don't care what they send out . 

My biggest bitch with the supply these days are the bead. They keep sending me the no-coat sticks. I hate those damn things !!


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> We ended up with about a foot. Pulling into this one this morning was a little tight.. But the gray mule got me in there.


Official total for my town was 26.75" total for where the next job is located was 36". Possibility of another doozy Thursday evening. Yikes!


----------



## mld

moore said:


> I haven't seen much of it Recently ..Mostly N/G board lately.
> 
> But I take whatever the drywall supply has in stock . Ones as bad as the other anymore. I've gotten so good at fixing garbage board I really don't care what they send out .
> 
> My biggest bitch with the supply these days are the bead. They keep sending me the no-coat sticks. I hate those damn things !!


I only use the no coat sticks. Love them. What made a huge difference for me was buying the actual no coat roller. Game changer.

$200 + game changer but still a game changer.


----------



## mld

fr8train said:


> Official total for my town was 26.75" total for where the next job is located was 36". Possibility of another doozy Thursday evening. Yikes!


Hire a snow removal specialist. Don't bitch about the price. Pay the man!


----------



## fr8train

I do it myself. That's what the tractor is for. I am considering getting a plow for the truck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mld

fr8train said:


> I do it myself. That's what the tractor is for. I am considering getting a plow for the truck
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Yeah I know. Was just busting Moore a little.:sly::sly:


----------



## moore

mld said:


> I only use the no coat sticks. Love them. What made a huge difference for me was buying the actual no coat roller. Game changer.
> 
> $200 + game changer but still a game changer.


I can make them work ...i like them in someways ...I have the USG Roller that works well on them ..But I still prefer the b1superwides .


The last two larger homes I did I used shiny 90s. I tacked em on and paper taped the flange . They turned out great.


----------



## gopherstateguy

When H O buys metal I tape em all too. A little extra time up front, but they seem to coat nice and fast.


----------



## gazman

It amazes me that you blokes don't have the same metal angle that we can get. Ours doesn't edge crack, and the perforations make for good bonding. Mind you TT Mud Set rules.


----------



## fr8train

That looks like what we would use for plaster

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Well they have been the standard here for decades. First coat with hot mud, then pre-mix for the remaining coats.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Well they have been the standard here for decades. First coat with hot mud, then pre-mix for the remaining coats.


 Been that here as well for ever and a day, We get square holed metal beads as well.


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

.......


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

And It all needs to be hung and finished this week!!


----------



## embella plaster

70s heater removalFire place part 1: https://youtu.be/TZFwjuifh5E


----------



## embella plaster

2 x 5 bedroom 3 story cant say town houses maybe town mansions putting my bid in tonight......every window is a return.....every door is shadow line.....all skirts are installed before board and trim tex l bead to


----------



## embella plaster

Each unit came to $46,900 aud now lets wait


----------



## Aussiecontractor

How many m2 ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> How many m2 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ill let you know when i go over it again i was so consumed with bead forgot the meterage


----------



## chris

embella plaster said:


> Each unit came to $46,900 aud now lets wait


 That sounds like some good money,, youre tempting me to move to Australia:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

Haha i wanna try working in the states grass always greener on other side our wages are heaps higher i pay my workers $40 per hour flat rate


----------



## embella plaster

Fireplace removal framed and finishedPart 2 heater removal: https://youtu.be/4uaM2wwE7O8


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Haha i wanna try working in the states grass always greener on other side our wages are heaps higher i pay my workers $40 per hour flat rate


union site workers may work for the same money as us and don't forget here we have higher living expenses....if you can give it a try.....definitely it's a good experience


----------



## embella plaster

I wanna go check out austin texas....and pretty much whole south may finish some board while there


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

I tried to get down to the states, getting the job before you entered the country seemed to be the tricky thing!

DWT should have an exchange program! Lol


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> I wanna go check out austin texas....and pretty much whole south may finish some board while there


I hear they pay peanuts in the lone star state. ..or tacos..:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> Haha i wanna try working in the states grass always greener on other side our wages are heaps higher i pay my workers $40 per hour flat rate


The current wage in the 9 counties San Francisco bay area is $46.66 with a $24.68 an hour benefit package.

http://cfao.org/PDF/Employers/Wage/Drywall_Current_Rates.pdf

This is drywall hanger, framer and Carpenter. Not finisher. However, my very modest home I sold in 2011 during the low of the Great Recession sold for 365k is probably close to 700k now.

Texas and the South of the united States is the laughing stock of our country. The West coast and East are where the money and population are. Texas has some of the lowest wages and is #4 in per capita poverty.

Edit, This is the highest wage rate with the exception of New York City. I can only think that Sydney might be comparable to large US cities like LA, NYC, SF and Seattle.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> Ill let you know when i go over it again i was so consumed with bead forgot the meterage



Sounds like a **** load of bead  it's the in thing ATM shadowline to doors and windows and skirting boards

make sure you allow enough in it for time with beading...if it's a pokey job the amount of times that's killed my profit margins 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

I just did all bead at $25 per lm metre


----------



## embella plaster

MrWillys said:


> The current wage in the 9 counties San Francisco bay area is $46.66 with a $24.68 an hour benefit package.
> 
> http://cfao.org/PDF/Employers/Wage/Drywall_Current_Rates.pdf
> 
> This is drywall hanger, framer and Carpenter. Not finisher. However, my very modest home I sold in 2011 during the low of the Great Recession sold for 365k is probably close to 700k now.
> 
> Texas and the South of the united States is the laughing stock of our country. The West coast and East are where the money and population are. Texas has some of the lowest wages and is #4 in per capita poverty.
> 
> Edit, This is the highest wage rate with the exception of New York City. I can only think that Sydney might be comparable to large US cities like LA, NYC, SF and Seattle.


46$ per hour u.s.d your serious wow


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> 46$ per hour u.s.d your serious wow


The wage is $42.40 but you have to add Vacation $2.45 and work fee $1.81 because that is your taxable income. Apprentice's are paid as a % and start at 1st period through 8th.


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I just did all bead at $25 per lm metre


 it's too much


----------



## embella plaster

What are you guys charging your bead at an old timer near me said all bead...p50... what ever just go 25 lm


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> it's too much


If they pay it, it ain't too much.


----------



## embella plaster

I think $25 lm is a good price for a good bead job gaz would u agree


----------



## embella plaster

For vic any way


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Is that $25lm material supplied?


----------



## embella plaster

Thats supplied and finished everything


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> If they pay it, it ain't too much.


If they pay, but it's hard to belive


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> If they pay, but it's hard to belive


Keke you tell me whats fair considering your in the same state as me?


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I think $25 lm is a good price for a good bead job gaz would u agree


I disagree people charge like $15 for the length of bead-installed and finished


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Keke you tell me whats fair considering your in the same state as me?


I will go with $18 lm supply and install....if you really want that job don't forget it's just $3 lm of bead to buy put on top the base and topcoat and your labor and see where you go with the price


----------



## embella plaster

Keke are you chinese......or mexican
That is new housing estate rates i do multi milion dollar properties


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Keke are you chinese......or mexican


none of them chinese work for $10 of bead


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> I will go with $18 lm supply and install....if you really want that job don't forget it's just $3 lm of bead to buy put on top the base and topcoat and your labor and see where you go with the price


I guess i could try lowering the rate i do 3 coats on the bead do you do 2


----------



## keke

$18 lm means like $60 of length.....if you can't make money on this price.....


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I guess i could try lowering the rate i do 3 coats on the bead do you do 2


2 coats just if I use easy tape


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> 2 coats just if I use easy tape


Ahhhhh stop the bubbles outward good sfuff champ


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Ahhhhh stop the bubbles outward good sfuff champ


and to avoid some extra work I will recommend you this

http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/72-5380T


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> I think $25 lm is a good price for a good bead job gaz would u agree


 For straight up exies it is a bit much, but for cut up stuff and other bead, very fair.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> For straight up exies it is a bit much, but for cut up stuff and other bead, very fair.


Well there is a man in th peninsula who actually keeps illigals in his house and pays them 300 a week he got the job for 55k i quoted 90k this trade is a fkn joke


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Well there is a man in th peninsula who actually keeps illigals in his house and pays them 300 a week he got the job for 55k i quoted 90k this trade is a fkn joke


call immigration and 1 problem solved


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> and to avoid some extra work I will recommend you this
> 
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/72-5380T


Havent tried the trim tex shadow yet only bead i havent should gove it a go thanks


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer keke is right we charge approx 14 Lm depending on job for all beads remember shadows and stop your only flushing 1 side too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I like the tear away. It's good if your working on finished surfaces but I prefer the metal p50 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer keke is right we charge approx 14 Lm depending on job for all beads remember shadows and stop your only flushing 1 side too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You must remember tho in vic we thrive on our extras our board we can get betweem 14 per sq- 18sq you guys make heaps more per metre


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Well there is a man in th peninsula who actually keeps illigals in his house and pays them 300 a week he got the job for 55k i quoted 90k this trade is a fkn joke




I feel you!!! I know what that's like! It's a small world !!:yes:


----------



## moore

Little 60 board addition ... WITH HEAT!!


----------



## embella plaster

Moore i am cominf work for u


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Moore i am cominf work for u


Bring It on!! I don't know what kind of coin your use too....But I can keep you busy 7 days a week!! I turned down 2 houses last week ..


----------



## moore

View attachment 27410
Renos ain't so bad!!


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> Moore i am cominf work for u


 If any of us spent a week with that man our skills would go up, We would be fair knackered, But would learn a few things :thumbsup:

He's a fine mud spreader, Needs to cheat a few things with some shiny new tools but no ones perfect, Not even me............Maybe Gaz though :whistling2:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

as long as you pay me enough to live in your city I am down! always looking to learn!


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> If any of us spent a week with that man our skills would go up, We would be fair knackered, But would learn a few things :thumbsup:
> 
> He's a fine mud spreader, Needs to cheat a few things with some shiny new tools but no ones perfect, Not even me............Maybe Gaz though :whistling2:




I don't know what fair knackerd means but it sounds kinda kinky !

I hope It has something to do with tittys !!:whistling2:


----------



## moore

P.E.I.Taper said:


> as long as you pay me enough to live in your city I am down! always looking to learn!


If your referring to me ....? Bring it on!! I can drum up enough work to keep 3 finishers plenty busy .


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I don't know what fair knackerd means but it sounds kinda kinky !
> 
> I hope It has something to do with tittys !!:whistling2:


 Lol, Ah no, Funny the differences in English and meanings.

It means worn out, puffed, buggered, tired, fair shagged, Ive givin her all shes got capt,n, I canney give er any more, Ive had enough im not a durcell bunny, I need a snickers.

Did you understand any of that :yes:

But yes, Bring them ta tas, I watched species this arvo, old movie from way back. Natasha henstridge dam.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> It means worn out, puffed, buggered, tired, fair shagged, Ive givin her all shes got capt,n, I canney give er any more, Ive had enough im not a durcell bunny,



That sounds like my left hip ..and my right shoulder! :yes:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I watched species this arvo, old movie from way back. Natasha henstridge dam.


If i goggle this and All I find Is bushy muff ...I'm gonna curse you!!:yes:


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> If any of us spent a week with that man our skills would go up, We would be fair knackered, But would learn a few things :thumbsup:
> 
> He's a fine mud spreader, Needs to cheat a few things with some shiny new tools but no ones perfect, Not even me............Maybe Gaz though :whistling2:


Not sure if you are paying ne a compliment or taking the micky out of me . And believe me I am not perfect.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> You must remember tho in vic we thrive on our extras our board we can get betweem 14 per sq- 18sq you guys make heaps more per metre



Most our homes are ceilings only there's not many m2 in them......but yeah I guess you have a point 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Not sure if you are paying ne a compliment or taking the micky out of me . And believe me I am not perfect.


 Haha, It was a compliment Gaz, Your methods and finish are top notch, But few of us seem to get what Moore has to battle with, High lids, Stairwells, off angles etc etc. 

Quite a style of houses he gets huh, Mostly square boxes for us.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

cazna said:


> Quite a style of houses he gets huh, Mostly square boxes for us.


We had our hay-day with squares long ago. Even basic plans have a lot of crap to deal with anymore. 
Even the low end houses they want to dress up with a vault or high ceiling of some type, or bullnose bead.


----------



## Wimpy65

P.A. ROCKER said:


> We had our hay-day with squares long ago.


Fond memories indeed PA! I remember doing "big" houses that had 200 12' sheets, 8' ceilings, & only 12 corner beads! Thanks for reminding me of the good old days!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

Or before everyroom had 10 pot lights!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

This is a plaster medalion from 1881, @ a nun convent. right after I took this picture, the tin bashers covred it up with all their duct work. 

Anybody here give a 140 year warranty??


----------



## gazman

I have a job to start next week so I thought that I would get some ideas on how to provide a finish to a section of a raked ceiling. It has a tree trunk as a center piece that goes through the ceiling. Any ideas on how to finish it?

The other pic didn't load.


----------



## gazman

Here is the other pic.


----------



## embella plaster

I would use a trim tex atch bead the question is how much room do you leave is it a live growing tree or dead lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Do what embella says or get a plaster ring made up better yet get the owner or builder to put a trim around it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Do what embella says or get a plaster ring made up better yet get the owner or builder to put a trim around it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do what aussie says lol if you dont finish it not your problem haha


----------



## gazman

It is a dead tree lol. I thought of the arch bead, but my main concern is that the tree trunk will shrink. Something like a P50 would be ideal that way as it shrinks the shadow line just gets wider. But I don't know of a P50 style bead that would take the radius. 
The owner wants me to deal with it.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Here is the other pic.


go with this
http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...s/tear-away-shadow-bead-archway-flexible-leg/


----------



## gazman

Thanks Keke, that's exactly what I need. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

Have to give us pics when done gaz


----------



## gazman

Will do.:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster

First day walk through 2x double story 3 bed apartmentsAvondale heights first day walk through: https://youtu.be/JAMsVtqvFAE


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Do they usually install the stairs after the drywall in Oz, Embella?


----------



## embella plaster

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do they usually install the stairs after the drywall in Oz, Embella?


All the time save finishing to it also easier to set up scaff/planks


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> First day walk through 2x double story 3 bed apartmentsAvondale heights first day walk through: https://youtu.be/JAMsVtqvFAE


it's not too far for you?
welcome to my neighbourhood.more than happy to have a beer with you


----------



## embella plaster

I never go this far bud but its one of my peninsula based builders I didn't even quote it was aaron have a house hear com do it beer sounds awesome


----------



## gazman

I hate brick piers.


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> I hate brick piers.


Does your contractor pay extra cornicing around brick piers or same lousy rate


----------



## gazman

An extra $50. Big woop eh.


----------



## embella plaster

Yeah considering more then an extra hour work but we cant win all wars my friend


----------



## Philma Crevices

That's some beautiful work you guys do over there with cornice. From what I've seen this side of the pond wood is still more cost effective


----------



## cazna

On a messy one at the moment, Its an old house getting re modelled for a guy in a wheel chair but they don't do it all, only affected areas, So about 70% of this place, Rooms half new and half old. The cornice is the NMC extruded poly, Lightweight 2m lengths. Surprising how much they do though, Outside has new paths and ramps, Carport, Gets a special vehicle, You sure are well looked after in NZ if your in a chair.


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> On a messy one at the moment, Its an old house getting re modelled for a guy in a wheel chair but they don't do it all, only affected areas, So about 70% of this place, Rooms half new and half old. The cornice is the NMC extruded poly, Lightweight 2m lengths. Surprising how much they do though, Outside has new paths and ramps, Carport, Gets a special vehicle, *You sure are well looked after in NZ if your in a chair*.


Same here Caz, we passed the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) I think back in the 90's. It provides for a certain amount of Handicapped access to all new construction and old has a time frame they must comply.

That one looks like some extra work!


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> Same here Caz, we passed the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) I think back in the 90's. It provides for a certain amount of Handicapped access to all new construction and old has a time frame they must comply.
> 
> That one looks like some extra work!


 Well I didn't have to price it MrWillys so fortunate there, I will try and make good to old areas fast as I can but I cant get to silly about it, Unfortunately the builder completely under priced it and missed a lot, Its actually suppose to be finished now. Im trying to make good best I can and not be too hard on him, They give me a lot of work so give and take, If im too much of a greedy sod it could be like sheting in my own nest. Im painting it as well.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Love renos !! Are the people still living there ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Aussiecontractor said:


> Love renos !! Are the people still living there ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No they moved out thank goodness, Did a few years back and the people stayed living there, Worst thing ever, Might as well put 25% more on the time.

This place is getting there, Doing cornice today, Last coats next week, Builders are getting things sorted so in another week hopefully start pushing some paint around.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sweet....nothing worse than ding Reno with furniture and crap all over the place and old mates breathing down your neck and having to make sure you mop up every day 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Sweet....nothing worse than ding Reno with furniture and crap all over the place and old mates breathing down your neck and having to make sure you mop up every day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I happily do renos with clients and movinf stuff as long as there happy with $60 per hour.......they generally say ohhh please let me mop ohh please let me move that no one wants a 60 per hour cleaner or removalist lol


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> no one wants a 60 per hour cleaner or removalist lol


ironically this is the price builders pay for the cleaning in the city


----------



## embella plaster

Doesnt surprise me yet that is big bucks domestic in there eyes........they pay 10 dolla an hour to the indians or any black person they can on housing


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> Here is the other pic.


I ended up using some high density foam and a Trim Tex arch bead. I will trim the foam off level with the bead after it is muded.
The bead that Keke posted the link to is not available in Australia.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Good idea not much else you can do 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

The home also has a few feature posts and brickwork. Flat tear away makes a neat finish.


----------



## cazna

Wow is that going to be an open fire? Or built in wood burner, The bricks will make a good thermal mass. Back in the day here open fires were in all homes, Not many nowdays.


----------



## gazman

Yes that is an open fire Caz. It won't be the main heat source as they are very inefficient. In the other pic with the brick hearth a slow combustion type heater is going there. The bricks at the base of the fire place and on the hearth have been used twice before over the years, so this is there third home.


----------



## embella plaster

Thats a nice as house


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I ended up using some high density foam and a Trim Tex arch bead. I will trim the foam off level with the bead after it is muded.
> The bead that Keke posted the link to is not available in Australia.


Sorry Gaz, we use them all the time and we get them from Intex.


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> Sorry Gaz, we use them all the time and we get them from Intex.


My supplier told me that they were not available.


----------



## fr8train

What angles are supposed to look like. Lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

That looks great Freight. What do you think about about following a flusher bedding tapes with an angle head for finish coat. Can that work or flusher not tight enough. Just thinking about going to an angle box to pick up a bit more speed over cp tube/ flusher method.


----------



## fr8train

As far as I know that is how PT does his. I've played around with it myself and have had success


----------



## fr8train

That house we used a 2.5, then a 2, then a 3 on skim day. We usually use the flusher and a bunny tail to fix bad angles on tape day.


----------



## fr8train

It all comes down to exactly how your final head is set up, how worn is your flusher, etc etc. Try it


----------



## mld

I've been using flusher followed by angle head for probably 6 or 7 years. I really like the result.


----------



## fr8train

What size flusher do you use?


----------



## VANMAN

I use a 3 flusher followed by 3.5 angle head and got no probs!:thumbsup
: 3.5 on the blue tube!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I just lost mine after doing 17 hour day was tiered and missed placed it..
So pissed off with myself 500 down the drain 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> I just lost mine after doing 17 hour day was tiered and missed placed it..
> So pissed off with myself 500 down the drain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


U lost ur blue tube?
17 hr day u can forget that carry on!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nah tube got that, I lost my internal angle head I think I left it on my car when packing up 17 hours... Got to do what ya got to do that was during that 40c heatwave too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> Nah tube got that, I lost my internal angle head I think I left it on my car when packing up 17 hours... Got to do what ya got to do that was during that 40c heatwave too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


40 U can keep that also!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Would you believe I,did the Rottnest Chanel swim the following day ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

Aussiecontractor said:


> Would you believe I,did the Rottnest Chanel swim the following day ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ur just a machine!!
Think I need to get some of ur get up and go!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Lol nah I just drove the boat for my mate hahaha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

I am not bagging it i have never tried it sounds bizzare to start with a larger size like mud up with 2.5 then roll glaze with a 2 and finish with 3 i was always talk to go larger each coat so 2 then 2.5 then 3 what is your method?


----------



## fr8train

Behind a taper,a 2" is too small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Ok i guess we just go larger each coat as we use hot mud and u gota go bigger thanks fr8


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Ok i guess we just go larger each coat as we use hot mud and u gota go bigger thanks fr8


quit using base and start use allpurpose - i work first with 3" followed by 2.5"
i like the finish in this way especially when I use paper


----------



## embella plaster

I have started using all purpose more and more even now if we have only a few things left been double topping rather then mixing another base


----------



## embella plaster

Keke have you used csr ultra top ap yet the grey bucket only ever used ezyflow wanted to know your thoughts i know ezy flow is the best for maintenance patching but for new board i havent tried grey yet?


----------



## gazman

Ultra top and Ultra AP are two different products. Both do a very good jod, but in my opinion the extra expense is not worth it. They both feel like they are made from a finer grind, and run very well. But at the end of day Ultra AP does the same job as easy flow, just at a higher price. Ultra Top is a topping only and should not be used for taping or second coating.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Ap and easy flow are same price here cause they can't sell ap I find ap needs less water than easy flow when mixing but it's basically same same 
I've used knauf red lid on a recent job that's a really nice mud 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Sorry gaz meant ap i am trying new systems i just did a job and the builder supplied knauf now i am csr but i am telling you the board was softer but recesses were faultless....base coat was smooth and scraped easier then csr would next day and top coat sanded beautifully they have upped there game


----------



## gazman

They sure have upped their game. Their topping runs nice too. Their AP sets harder than Chinese arithmetic, so dont use it for topping. Their jewel in the crown is the blue lid taping mud :thumbup:, it sets harder than a cats head, and runs real nice through the zooka.:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster

Will have to try my latest vid in finish walk through is knauf board sundries and there externals are awesome they use alot more material but the gauge of steel is thickr in the new knauf externals super strong


----------



## moore

1970s gut job. Turned out better than most of the new homes I've seen lately !! Gravy too .. Only 9 upright bead 8' and 4 closets . 

I think I made money on this one!! :yes:


----------



## moore

not gravy here!! 4 bay windows ...Ton of beads and ultra flex ..Attic room from hell!!


----------



## Shelwyn

It was raining and the wind was blowing hard so care for loud noise.
400/2000 sheets of level 5.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrOsQBCPdk4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cazna

Bit different. Slowly getting this reno sorted.


----------



## cazna

Shelwyn said:


> It was raining and the wind was blowing hard so care for loud noise.
> 400/2000 sheets of level 5.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrOsQBCPdk4&feature=youtu.be


 Wow that was awesome Shelwyn  Its huge.


----------



## Shelwyn

760 sheets level 5 ceilings closets light textured 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTraTYbbzqQ


----------



## cazna

Wow, Huge, are you hand bombing those seams. How are you doing the level 5? Spray?


----------



## Shelwyn

Sorry I don't know that particular term. What is hand bombing?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

cazna said:


> Wow, Huge, are you hand bombing those seams. How are you doing the level 5? Spray?


hand bombing means doing your work with a knife or a trowel compared to a flat box


----------



## Shelwyn

I use tools for everything. If you means the ceilings oddball angles yes by hand.


----------



## cazna

Shelwyn said:


> I use tools for everything. If you means the ceilings oddball angles yes by hand.


 Oh right, But tricky to see but the seams looked wider and more spread than a 12 box. Huge areas well done.


----------



## Shelwyn

Oh that because we tend to touch up much wider than the box runs at the end with lights then we sand and spray.


----------



## moore

Finished up this one this week . 4 bay windows and 220 ft of no-coat. And It was only 166 sheets . Mostly 54s . But It whipped my ass!


----------



## embella plaster

moore said:


> Finished up this one this week . 4 bay windows and 220 ft of no-coat. And It was only 166 sheets . Mostly 54s . But It whipped my ass!


Dont no whats more attractive the drywall or mr moore:thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

embella plaster said:


> Dont no whats more attractive the drywall or mr moore:thumbup:


Are you standing naked outside his window, again.:blink:


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Are you standing naked outside his window, again.:blink:


I've seen his Whif ! She can stand naked outside my window any day!!!:yes:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore said:


> I've seen his Whif ! She can stand naked outside my window any day!!!:yes:


I tried to like this twice. Apparantly not possible, but yes I agree with mr Moore :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> I've seen his Whif ! She can stand naked outside my window any day!!!:yes:


Good looking and a wicked sense of humour......where were they when I was his age :furious:


----------



## embella plaster

You guys are a pack of moles
......now she thinks she is funny


----------



## Kiwiman

:laughing:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

She is funny, she stings you hard lol. Need to step ya game up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Boyz we are all forgetting 1 thing.....we are drywallers we dont have to step up shyt women line up for us


----------



## embella plaster

Aarons line is non existant hahahaha


----------



## cazna

This one has been tedious. The corner of the house sunk so they injected the ground and got it back up again. The walls were hard board with flooring vinyl glued on but it all wrinkled and split so they pulled it off and just wallboarded upto the edges of it all. Kitchen. Window and door frames so I had to tape against everything. I just use fuse but cut it in half and put the factory edge against it all. No fancy trims available here.


----------



## embella plaster

Sure seems like you polished a turd....looks good mate


----------



## Pytlik

No fun in that one, but looks like you did an awesome work. :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

Found some bad USG 16' in the one we're doing now. Rep came out on Friday to look and took some with. They're going to pay to fix it. At least I got a shirt out of it! The line on the top is from trying to cut it out. Bevel mud was SUPER hard!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

fr8train said:


> Found some bad USG 16' in the one we're doing now. Rep came out on Friday to look and took some with. They're going to pay to fix it. At least I got a shirt out of it! The line on the top is from trying to cut it out. Bevel mud was SUPER hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We deal with this frequently here in P.E.I. but reps don't come ouy this far! Glad it isnt my dime!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Found some bad USG 16' in the one we're doing now. Rep came out on Friday to look and took some with. They're going to pay to fix it. At least I got a shirt out of it! The line on the top is from trying to cut it out. Bevel mud was SUPER hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What am I looking at? Is that a belly band?


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> What am I looking at? Is that a belly band?




No, bad bevel on USG 16' board. The top line is from me starting to cut it out. Then we got the call that the rep was coming, so I took the pic.


----------



## embella plaster

What u cutting for trowel the mutha up fuse handle it


----------



## mudslingr

Here's my latest headache. Have had a few recently but this one is special. :blink: 

https://www.facebook.com/mud.slingr.3/photos/pcb.846128172179927/846126965513381/?type=3&theater


----------



## gazman

Steel battens and hanging clips would be ideal for that situation Frank. :thumbsup:
Like this.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/ceilings-out-level-2430/


----------



## embella plaster

Hear is my treat builder made a patch then says dont worry stairs will cover.......damn right btw thats 2 inches between


----------



## cazna

Butterfly patch that sucker


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> Butterfly patch that sucker


I think that may be the only way puting mesh and 3 coats when i have 2 inches to work in is not an option


----------



## cazna

Did you ever get a quickfill?


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> Did you ever get a quickfill?


? Quickfill


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> Butterfly patch that sucker


Thank you for not calling it a California patch. I've always called it a paper patch.


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> ? Quickfill


 The tube hand pump from intex for filling boxes.


----------



## thomesallen

Woah! This is one old thread that is still active


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> The tube hand pump from intex for filling boxes.


It has currently been deleted as the manufacturer has closed they are finding a new supplier to create a similar one if i want 1 i need a second hand one which i cant find atm bud


----------



## moore

thomesallen said:


> Woah! This is one old thread that is still active


Uhh. Yeah. :blink: what Ya got?


----------



## embella plaster

Plaster/drywall renovation frankston south: https://youtu.be/gyZNA6RA5yw
I have this beauty this is where real skill comes in


----------



## cazna

Tons of patches mate. Good jobs those I don't mind them. I often wonder why people don't pull more board off and put up new though. Its amazing what they try and save or think they are saving.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer and sometimes it would be cheaper to replace too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

One problem boys most walls are solid plaster its a double brick home.....so buy the time u make key holes put the stick on on its slower but many walls are getting battoned


----------



## embella plaster

70 lengths of cornice haha ill post a vid in 2-3 weeks thats how long me and my 2 orher employees will take


----------



## cazna

One hole one patch one saw. Great drywall saws these.


----------



## embella plaster

cazna said:


> One hole one patch one saw. Great drywall saws these.


What is that bud


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> What is that bud


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ktPFR4wD-s


----------



## cazna

I really like Milwaukee M12 tools.


----------



## embella plaster

Me 2 i want a set the day the have a collated at least qualitied to makita.....hopfully hilti ill buy the set lol.....stuff it ill prob by a set any way loudest joh site radio i have ever heard with wicked bass


----------



## cazna

Patch up. Walls got some sort of texture to it. Sand in mud troweled on wet brush or bag to finish. Will experiment. Really hard to show textures in a pic isn't it Got any ideas.


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> Patch up. Walls got some sort of texture to it. Sand in mud troweled on wet brush or bag to finish. Will experiment. Really hard to show textures in a pic isn't it Got any ideas.


 If you want it smooth you gotta coat the entire surface. Put on a heavy first coat and let it dry. The knock down the tool edges and skim it. May take as many as 3 coats.


----------



## cazna

Didnt want it smooth. I had to patch this into a sand texture that's on the rest of the wall. Did it with hot mud some sand and the Wooster sander with a bag over it


----------



## MrWillys

Can you get an up close shot of it?


----------



## cazna

How's that. Best I could figure out.


----------



## embella plaster

Looks good caz how u sanding it dont quite understand


----------



## cazna

I'm not sanding it. That whole wall had a texture on it like that then they moved the fire and put in the little side wall next to it So I had to tape it then try and texture it to match the existing texture.


----------



## embella plaster

So what did u do hot mud with sand or a cornice cement with polish type finish


----------



## cazna

Just hot mud 90 and sand mixed in. Knifed it on the wall then sprayed it with water to get some slip happening then put a bag over the Wooster trip sand and smoothed it over it and hoped for the best.


----------



## cazna

Tri sander. Bloody app won't let me go back and fix spelling


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

houstonairduct said:


> Nice job!! please check our website for your air duct cleaning needs at home:


No I won't. 
We got a spammer over here!!
Someone fix his wagon and make him go away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> No I won't.
> 
> We got a spammer over here!!
> 
> Someone fix his wagon and make him go away!!!!!!!!!!




Done


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Today, Patches and tile.


----------



## moore

I had a PITA To do last week !!:whistling2: I hate flips!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Hanging under a hip roof. Third row in and the layout is off.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hanging under a hip roof. Third row in and the layout is off.




Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr.Brightstar said:


> P.A. ROCKER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging under a hip roof. Third row in and the layout is off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
Click to expand...

Same here. I'm glad it was that close. I always have to scab and add dead wood on hips and reverse gables.


----------



## MrWillys

Welcome to untrained labor!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Same here. I'm glad it was that close. I always have to scab and add dead wood on hips and reverse gables.




That's why you make the big $$$.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hanging under a hip roof. Third row in and the layout is off.


Oh!!!! My world!!! :thumbsup:
:yes:


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's why you make the big $$$.


.......:blink:


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Welcome to untrained labor!


You really don't have a clue !


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> You really don't have a clue !


A clue? Like my child hood friend who went to work as a union Sheetmetal worker and after his apprenticeship opened a non-union company and got sued by the union for the cost of his training and lost.
As much as it hurts you Rick unions perpetuate the crafts.


----------



## endo_alley

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hanging under a hip roof. Third row in and the layout is off.


Did the sheet square up to the perpendicular trusses? (Or joists if that be the case.)


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

endo_alley said:


> Did the sheet square up to the perpendicular trusses? (Or joists if that be the case.)


They did, for the most part, where it's railroaded it ran off for two rows then straightened out. It was like someone forgot to mark the 3/4" offset on a couple layout marks.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> Welcome to untrained labor!


In my experience these sorts of issues are not caused by a lack of training, but are caused by CBS (can't be stuffed).:yes::yes:


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> In my experience these sorts of issues are not caused by a lack of training, but are caused by CBS (can't be stuffed).:yes::yes:


I notice the small things in my home here in Nevada. My plumbing wall stop for the dunny moves in and out of the wall. My electrical conductors aren't a minimum of 6" outside the box and in my panel I have a serge protector instead of surge. The farther I get away from the metropolis the lower the building standard is. Taking time to do proper layout takes patients and experience similar to getting fast at smoothwall.


----------



## moore

Not my treat yet . I haven't said yes yet. But It's mine If I want It. 

The thing Is I don't want It !! But I kinda need It! So After I shell a few beers I'll probably call him tonight and take It . It's 10' ceilings with a couple of high trays as you can see . Two garages and a chit load of angles. :yes::yes: I'm guessing around 500 boards give or take.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Not my treat yet . I haven't said yes yet. But It's mine If I want It.
> 
> The thing Is I don't want It !! But I kinda need It! So After I shell a few beers I'll probably call him tonight and take It . It's 10' ceilings with a couple of high trays as you can see . Two garages and a chit load of angles. :yes::yes: I'm guessing around 500 boards give or take.


That's a beast Mr Moore:thumbsup:
I have a job to look at tomorrow that's about 350-400sqm floor area!
The guys that started it were putting the tapes on with wallpaper paste!!!
Cant Wait to c this!!


----------



## Atomicdrywall

VANMAN said:


> That's a beast Mr Moore:thumbsup:
> I have a job to look at tomorrow that's about 350-400sqm floor area!
> The guys that started it were putting the tapes on with wallpaper paste!!!
> Cant Wait to c this!!


Must be on..,


----------



## MrWillys

Nice one Rick, I'd do it just because it looks fun! Get some 1/4" and a bug sprayer with water and some flex bead. 4'x10' scaffold for them high ceilings.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Nice one Rick, I'd do it just because it looks fun! Get some 1/4" and a bug sprayer with water and some flex bead. 4'x10' scaffold for them high ceilings.


Yeah ..but bragging rights ain't always that good for the bones! :whistling2:


----------



## moore

These were from two months ago . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSo-ZYmRe4A


----------



## moore

Finished this one up over the weekend . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlgosI9FmHY


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> These were from two months ago . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSo-ZYmRe4A


So mops are still in use, are they ! ?

Is that a common texture in your area Rick ?


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> So mops are still in use, are they ! ?
> 
> Is that a common texture in your area Rick ?


That's what the man wants ! And he's the only one left! THANK GOD! Cause I hate doing that chit with a passion !! I keep telling him that chit was outdated 50 years ago!!! 

To answer your question ...No. He's the only one that wants a slap brush. everything else I do Is smooth . But!!!! This cat builds a chit load of specs every year. so,,,,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Trouble crossing the moat this morning.


----------



## moore

That looks like a chitload of 14s !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> That looks like a chitload of 14s !


About 30 or so. There's about 350 sheets on the truck.


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> About 30 or so. There's about 350 sheets on the truck.


A small union job!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I don't think any union contractors are hanging houses. I'm going to be working on a 15,000 square-foot house coming up over the summer.
It's 100 yards long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Still framing and hanging with union labor.

http://www.hofmannhomes.com/html/about_us.htm

The last that I know of. Piecework is legal in my union.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Still framing and hanging with union labor.
> 
> http://www.hofmannhomes.com/html/about_us.htm
> 
> The last that I know of. Piecework is legal in my union.


I've never seen a union crew on any residential or commercial job in all the years I've been doing drywall. Is It true Willy that Only 10% of Americas work force is unionized ? Or Is It less than that? I forget!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Back in the mid 90's I saw a high dollar house that was being Union built, but that was the only one that I ever heard of. It's kinda like a white whale around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> I've never seen a union crew on any residential or commercial job in all the years I've been doing drywall. Is It true Willy that Only 10% of Americas work force is unionized ? Or Is It less than that? I forget!


10 or 11% is about right as compared to 40% in the 1970's. The 1% have destroyed middle class America. However, because the projects we do are larger in scale we have a large market share. I know here most heavy highway is union as well as large buildings. They just built a new section of Freeway so they can say Nevada's capital is served by an Interstate. That was done with union labor.
Honestly, it worked out well for me. I knew I could go out early and do my EFI programming. Doesn't everybody read the entire wiki on the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo?


----------



## VANMAN

Got a call last week to go c a job!
Got there and some1 had been taping it but got the boot!
Here's why!
I pulled all the tapes that were on and sprayed with water ans scraped the lot of and retaped the place today!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Oh and here is a pic of the knife he was using!


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Oh and here is a pic of the knife he was using!


So the painter tried his hand at It? Good !! Now he knows. :whistling2: Chit ain't easy!!


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> So the painter tried his hand at It? Good !! Now he knows. :whistling2: Chit ain't easy!!


He isn't no painter either just a chancer!!:yes:


----------



## krafty

LOL, protapers!


----------



## cazna

I've been helping a builder for a few days remove plastic from ceiling spaces in pensioner flats. When they were built they put up plastic on the ceilings then boarded it. Now they want it out becouse it makes the units sweat. 46 units to do. We have done 25. Builders happy to do the rest on his own at two a day. Still don't understand why they do walls and ceilings in Canada with plastic. Here it's just bad news.


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> I've been helping a builder for a few days remove plastic from ceiling spaces in pensioner flats. When they were built they put up plastic on the ceilings then boarded it. Now they want it out becouse it makes the units sweat. 46 units to do. We have done 25. Builders happy to do the rest on his own at two a day. Still don't understand why they do walls and ceilings in Canada with plastic. Here it's just bad news.




That's an error on someone's part. Vapor barriers are supposed to go to the heat. Canada on the inside. Southern US or you guys it should be on the outside of the home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

We do building wraps. A breathable wrap on outside of framing and under roofs. But this plastics a one off thing thank goodness.


----------



## gordie

Yeah we are all about the new energy efficient insulation and poly wrap here in canada they just came up with new code standard they completely seal the house and the furnace does all the breathing for your house they give new home owners grants for cutting those heating cost


----------



## gordie

No Grammer in that run on sentence


----------



## Wimpy65

gordie said:


> No Grammer in that run on sentence


No problem Gordie, the Grammar Police are NOT allowed on this site! Communication still happened as we all knew what you were saying. :yes:


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Not my treat yet . I haven't said yes yet. But It's mine If I want It.
> 
> The thing Is I don't want It !! But I kinda need It! So After I shell a few beers I'll probably call him tonight and take It . It's 10' ceilings with a couple of high trays as you can see . Two garages and a chit load of angles. :yes::yes: I'm guessing around 500 boards give or take.


Well I got this one. The hangers start tomorrow . I'm no stranger to a home this size . Back when I worked with a 4 man finish crew,, But I's the biggest one I've done solo. It's been nice knowing you guys!:whistling2:


----------



## moore

While the hangers are on the mini mansion ...I'm gonna load up Tuco and hang this one myself. The H/O Put all the switches and receptacles in. :furious: My hangers are roto zip guys ! Pre cut Is like a bad word to them. Plus I need something to do while they're on the biggen . It's been a while since I've hung 110 sheets . I know It's gonna hurt!! :yes:


----------



## cazna

Nice country side you live in Moore.


----------



## krafty

Get it buddy,feast or famine!

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

What's wrong with this picture?
View attachment 31370



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What's wrong with this picture?
> View attachment 31370
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ha! 

"You had one job!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What's wrong with this picture?
> View attachment 31370
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too many things to point out!! Have fun with that one! :thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What's wrong with this picture? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see the after pics of that one


----------



## moore

A scrap piece of L/W worked out on this one.


----------



## moore

That Certainteed might be a struggle .. I think I've got It formed just right ,, but the The hangers Are second guessing me


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Looks close. Should be good with a bit of careful pushing and pressure 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> That Certainteed might be a struggle .. I think I've got It formed just right ,, but the The hangers Are second guessing me


A paint brush? Fawk that, get a bug sprayer. Remember, those union guys are lazy and make it easier.


----------



## endo_alley

Unscented fabric softener in with the water helps bend that sheetrock. We usually cut a piece of plastic with a knot on each corner to make a little pool. then soak the rock pretty good in the plastic pool.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> A paint brush? Fawk that, get a bug sprayer. Remember, those union guys are lazy and make it easier.





endo_alley said:


> Unscented fabric softener in with the water helps bend that sheetrock. We usually cut a piece of plastic with a knot on each corner to make a little pool. then soak the rock pretty good in the plastic pool.


Ain't that a bit much? I don't want to turn the board into a sponge .... I just want to wet the back side down enough to make it bend . The hangers said 1/2 certainteed won't do it ......without 1/4" board it wouldn't work. We placed it today and it fit like a glove . You can't mess with an old school master!!! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> You can't mess with an old school master!!! :whistling2:


Yup, and he uses a bug sprayer. Those radius were very mild. 1/4" if the get tight and Masonite for less than 2' radius.


----------



## endo_alley

moore said:


> Ain't that a bit much? I don't want to turn the board into a sponge .... I just want to wet the back side down enough to make it bend . The hangers said 1/2 certainteed won't do it ......without 1/4" board it wouldn't work. We placed it today and it fit like a glove . You can't mess with an old school master!!! :whistling2:


Depends on how much you need to bend the rock. I hate it when it cracks along the bend.


----------



## krafty

I`ll be busy more than a week 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

krafty said:


> I`ll be busy more than a week
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk



Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

krafty said:


> I`ll be busy more than a week
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk



Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Just figured out picture thing lol 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Crikey Krafty that's a big one? Full timber construction? Wow nothing that big would be timber here, Out would come the tilt slabs I beams and steel roof framing.


----------



## krafty

Yeah all prefab from canada yes all timber which we like started hanging today!

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Oh i hate rc channel supposed to be 24gage measures 26
Stripping mf'n screws 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie

krafty said:


> Oh i hate rc channel supposed to be 24gage measures 26
> Stripping mf'n screws
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


Are you using fine threads Krafty


----------



## krafty

Yeah fine and course,it rolls ya know. We used to used to use 1"and5's on 5/8.Maybe i'll try them. The 1"1/4 may not be biting enough.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

krafty said:


> Yeah fine and course,it rolls ya know. We used to used to use 1"and5's on 5/8.Maybe i'll try them. The 1"1/4 may not be biting enough.
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


Metal only requires 3/8" penetration so a 1 1/4" is fine. The problem is the glue used to join the face and back paper makes the darn edge so hard they strip out. My answer has been to use a wood thread instead and it won't strip.


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> Are you using fine threads Krafty


I love The fine threads for wood .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Hung and tape/blocked a 19-8'ers in a basement for
View attachment 31585
View attachment 31593
View attachment 31601
a friend today.6'6" ceilings, the Rock was stocked 50yards away up 15 concrete steps in his garage.
View attachment 31577

Still got to skim it tomorrow and sand it sometime during the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Get sum!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I forgot, the homeowner owns a pizza joint an pays in pizza.
View attachment 31665



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall

moore said:


> Get sum!!! :thumbsup:


What's your average humidity there Moore?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Sunday skim,,,
It's so tight in here I need a wide angle lens.
View attachment 31705
View attachment 31689
View attachment 31697
View attachment 31713


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> What's your average humidity there Moore?


Today It was up to 96% I'm not complaining tho!! I'd be happy If It were July all year long!! :yes::yes:


----------



## lloydclaycomb

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I forgot, the homeowner owns a pizza joint an pays in pizza.
> View attachment 31665
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the name of that joint, sorry but that pizza seems pretty average.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

lloydclaycomb said:


> What's the name of that joint, sorry but that pizza seems pretty average.




It's an OIP, the pizza is about 2 hours old in the pic.
You're right, average pizza.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

This Mofo Just keeps getting bigger! I Didn't know about the basement till the last minute.. :blink:


----------



## krafty

Lookin good man

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

What beads do you run?

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

krafty said:


> What beads do you run?
> 
> Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


Dude ...They sent me a pile of shiny 90s .....[not what I asked for] I was like ...ohh hell naw!!!! Send that chit back!!! I got my USG B1 Super wides the next day.


----------



## MrWillys

Nice work Rick as always!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Nice work Rick as always!


Not my work Scott.. That's my hangers work . A Father and Son team.. [local hometown boys] I wont finish behind anyone else. 

The Son has been helping his Dad since he could walk.


----------



## krafty

Oh yep,we use those nocoat 90's, I have the usg roller,works pretty good.I roll my mud on em and stick em. Dont like hopper u need a country mile to do 12footers!

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Did this one a few years back. All raking ceilings. Australian hardwood beams I had to negative detail upto in living areas. Few rolls of no coat for the off angles. The bathrooms toilets pantry robes were all on the high back wall so small areas high ceilings. was a nice job though . Something different.


----------



## cazna

Trying to fix this up. What's happened is those beams shrunk. A lot. Length ways so it ruptured the board and they cut out the damaged bit and patched. I got them not to butcher the negative detail trim though so should work out ok.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

They can take the " no staples needed " batts and stuff them where the sun don't shine. I'm sick of putting them back in place.
View attachment 32122



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> They can take the " no staples needed " batts and stuff them where the sun don't shine. I'm sick of putting them back in place.
> View attachment 32122
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... that's not what t squares are made for.


----------



## MrWillys

Here's an ellipse I built. Note that the corner of the soffit aligns perfectly with the corners of the walls it's attached to and not off by an 1 1/4".


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> They can take the " no staples needed " batts and stuff them where the sun don't shine. I'm sick of putting them back in place.
> View attachment 32122
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



....:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Friction fit insulation is a bad practice for many reasons. I reinstalled more of that crap than I remember. It should be outlawed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Friction fit insulation is a bad practice for many reasons. I reinstalled more of that crap than I remember. It should be outlawed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never really have a problem with It ..If the pros install It. 

Most ceilings here are blown. This H/O Tho Killed me on this one I hung this one solo in 90 + degree heat . I cussed this guy for all I could!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Here's a tv show about a house we worked on from start to finish 
If you guys are interested on the ways homes are built here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTbWn1MHhxw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I never really have a problem with It ..If the pros install It.



I see a bit fall out in basement stair wells and garage house walls without sheathing. Sometimes placing a sheet will pull it out of a bay and it gets jammed up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Here's one. Double layer 18mm each fireline. Yes most of the screws are like that. So what would you all do.


----------



## fr8train

Looks like a job for a ball peen hammer  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

fr8train said:


> Looks like a job for a ball peen hammer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah ive done that before, Isnt it just so yuk though. Massive bruised blisters under everything. The screws are so munted on this one.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Use a 6 inch and chop of the paper or dent it in, looks like a nice job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

hahaha I had the same complain for stoppers yesterday.....I told them that for each screw they did perfect, I will fix one of mine.....they ended up picking up the hammer hahahaha


----------



## cazna

Theres honestly thousands of munted screws like that, Many worse than those pics. Its a new building for a mechanics workshop, The owners devastated it needs taped, He was just going to paint it, So I get no notice and can you start today, ah no got two other houses booked, So they got someone else in the end. Bugger, I tried to stall them too. Typical, Had small jobs for months too.


----------



## cazna

I know this is a stupid idea, So feel free to call me a dumb ass, But I wonder if they would clean up with one of these, Trim the raised and munted [email protected] off around the screws. Prob better to use a 6 like aussie said.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nah that should work, it might feel flimsy tho. The 6 inch will have more grunt but not as sharp if that makes sense 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

cazna said:


> Theres honestly thousands of munted screws like that, Many worse than those pics. Its a new building for a mechanics workshop, The owners devastated it needs taped, He was just going to paint it, So I get no notice and can you start today, ah no got two other houses booked, So they got someone else in the end. Bugger, I tried to stall them too. Typical, Had small jobs for months too.




I hate those situations... Some builders wait for no one...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> I hate those situations... Some builders wait for no one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I know a plumber that can hold jobs up for a month...but if I tell them 2 weeks ? The world's coming to an end!!!


----------



## cazna

Haha. Yep same thing here. I don't like plumbers. Charge like hell. Think they are above everyone else.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Here's one. Double layer 18mm each fireline. Yes most of the screws are like that. So what would you all do.


If that second layer is glued and they wanted it paint ready finished? I'd pull the screws and peel back the loose paper and hot mud the holes first coat . Looks like they used a standard cordless ...instead of a DRYWALL gun. That second layer needed a 8 gauge screw a fat course screw wouldn't have bulges like that. (Just a thought)


----------



## gazman

Plumbers are like doctors, they bury their mistakes,


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> If that second layer is glued and they wanted it paint ready finished? I'd pull the screws and peel back the loose paper and hot mud the holes first coat . Looks like they used a standard cordless ...instead of a DRYWALL gun. That second layer needed a 8 gauge screw a fat course screw wouldn't have bulges like that. (Just a thought)


That second layer wont be glued, and the screws will be a very course thread. It is screwed into the first layer of rock not the frame, this is part of the fire code. Because of the density of the fire rated board it is very difficult not to get blisters around the screws no matter what gun you use.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> That second layer wont be glued, and the screws will be a very course thread. It is screwed into the first layer of rock not the frame, this is part of the fire code. Because of the density of the fire rated board it is very difficult not to get blisters around the screws no matter what gun you use.


Seems like there's go to be a better method to fasten that second layer without taking a ball ping hammer to all to all those screws .


----------



## cazna

Its pretty bad. A ball pin hammer is so messy. The boards gets all busted and it's different here than what Gaz said in the second layer is screwed right though to framing underneath. I wish I got more pics.


----------



## cazna

Started this little beauty today though. And got another like this but twice as big ready to go. Life is good.


----------



## cazna

Put a tape down the side of the door jamb where the boards out of the grove 2mm for us would you moore.


----------



## cazna

And while your at it put some mud over this broken peice and tape across of the door please.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Put a tape down the side of the door jamb where the boards out of the grove 2mm for us would you moore.


It's doable ...And chargeable at the same time! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Let's put a row of screws up the side of the door frame and call it bracing. It will make the house stronger.


----------



## cazna

How about we put a butt join there. Lol I'm taking the piss. How do you like how it's done here. I don't care. Its money. Radios going. I'm on my own. Bliss.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> It is screwed into the first layer of rock not the frame, this is part of the fire code.


sorry Gaz but can be screwed to the frame


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> sorry Gaz but can be screwed to the frame


Looks like I need to update.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> How about we put a butt join there. Lol I'm taking the piss. How do you like how it's done here. I don't care. Its money. Radios going. I'm on my own. Bliss.


I think I know what happened there .. They pre-cut that door and broke that end . Then cut it back and stood up a leg . :yes: I've done that many times myself!!!!:yes:


----------



## moore

I still don't get all that trim chit tho. If I had to work around all that trim work in every new home .. I'd go nuts! 


It just don't make good sense ! :blink:


----------



## 1MrWillys

moore said:


> I still don't get all that trim chit tho. If I had to work around all that trim work in every new home .. I'd go nuts!
> 
> 
> It just don't make good sense ! :blink:


Translated in English he means we put our doors in after finishing.


----------



## moore

1MrWillys said:


> Translated in English he means we put our doors in after finishing.


After paint !


----------



## cazna

I know it's stupid isn't it. Makes running tools more difficult. When I first joined here and seen your jobs with no trim I was amazed. See these pics. Doors and windows go in with that groove it the side of them. Then it's boarded out. That's why so many Butts and damaged board. And see that second pic. No more gaps needs to sort that.


----------



## cazna

This one is 5mm gap. Prob take 2 or 3 goes with chalking gun.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sometimes here the chippies put the door frames in before we start...
I hate it, you have to cut the sheets before putting em up making em more fragile ... And the frames are always close to the internals so it makes it hard to run the tools 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

That's the other way it's done here too. Never without doors.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Looks like I need to update.


WHY ? 

do you still want to do this job in the future ?


----------



## gazman

Congrats Keke, you just hit 1000 posts :thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Congrats Keke, you just hit 1000 posts :thumbsup:.


Well done keke. Here's your prize. A nearly new just a wee bit used shaggin wagon, oops I mean a ride on lawn mower.


----------



## 1MrWillys

cazna said:


> Well done keke. Here's your prize. A nearly new just a wee bit used shaggin wagon, oops I mean a ride on lawn mower.


You should really consider therapy!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

What's with this 1MrWillys, where is the original MrWillys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What's with this 1MrWillys, where is the original MrWillys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm waiting on Cricket. I'm unable to log on.


----------



## fr8train

1MrWillys said:


> You should really consider therapy!




It's an inside joke from before you joined the site lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MrWillys

fr8train said:


> It's an inside joke from before you joined the site lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I'm aware. Can you get me my password for my MrWillys account?


----------



## fr8train

1MrWillys said:


> Actually, I'm aware. Can you get me my password for my MrWillys account?




Nope I don't have that access. That's an admin thing, I'm just a lowly mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Baaaaa


----------



## Seattle Drywall

Great work!


----------



## krafty

Check this beauty out.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

New job.









Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Yeah, turns out the wires sparky was hunting for were on other side of wall,what a shmuck lol.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

https://vimeo.com/178723967


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

https://vimeo.com/178724524


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

https://vimeo.com/178726113


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Mr. Brightstar, your wall looks good!
Do you find the compound tube is faster than just troweling it on? Is that air dry compound? What end are you using on the tube? Thanks for your input. My son & I get into walls like this often.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Mr. Brightstar, your wall looks good!
> 
> Do you find the compound tube is faster than just troweling it on? Is that air dry compound? What end are you using on the tube? Thanks for your input. My son & I get into walls like this often.




Thank you. I find its a great system with a good helper . Once the first section is on, there is a constant flow of mud to trowel out. I use DuraBond for my base coat. The 4" flat applicator leaves plenty of mud for this.


----------



## cazna

Cool. I've done this several times as well just with tube. What brand applicator is that?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

cazna said:


> Cool. I've done this several times as well just with tube. What brand applicator is that?




It's a Columbia tube and flat applicator.


----------



## mudslingr

Mr.Brightstar said:


> https://vimeo.com/178724524



Great idea for that scenario. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Sanded and painted this today. Nice easy one.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

I brought my old man out of retirement last week . He saved my ass on this one!! I gave him the two garages and the basement .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Drywalling a private residence gymnasium with certainteed 1/2" Habito. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Habito is a new high density abuse board. Each sheet weighs as much as two sheets of regular rock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Habito is a new high density abuse board. Each sheet weighs as much as two sheets of regular rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 We figured that at 400 feet per man day.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> We figured that at 400 feet per man day.




Sq ft or linear ft? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Habito is a new high density abuse board. Each sheet weighs as much as two sheets of regular rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does it cut ? Regular 5/8's abuse is a bugger . I can imagine this stuff would be worse. I have finally grown a pair and charge more for specialty board install.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Drywalling a private residence gymnasium with certainteed 1/2" Habito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hell yeah! would love a private gymnasium that size 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Sq ft or linear ft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Square of course.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gordie said:


> How does it cut ? Regular 5/8's abuse is a bugger . I can imagine this stuff would be worse. I have finally grown a pair and charge more for specialty board install.




It's a lot harder to knife than the 5/8" abuse I've hung, it kinda feels like knifing paper on glass. I've been making some cuts with an angle grinder/ diamond blade. Routs slow but the bit doesn't turn red. It doesn't have any mesh backing. 
Here's the installation instructions.

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_2928_Habito_Installation_Instructions.pdf


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's a lot harder to knife than the 5/8" abuse I've hung, it kinda feels like knifing paper on glass. I've been making some cuts with an angle grinder/ diamond blade. Routs slow but the bit doesn't turn red. It doesn't have any mesh backing.
> Here's the installation instructions.
> 
> http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_2928_Habito_Installation_Instructions.pdf


Put a carbide tip blade in a Skilsaw and set it at 1/4" and wear a mask.


----------



## cazna

Meanwhile in New Zealand.


----------



## pytlik86

cazna said:


> Meanwhile in New Zealand.


damn, looks like you will have to sand it first..


----------



## cazna

Lucky it's only a few walls. Its brace and noise line. Prob will sand it with 100 g palm sander first. See how it goes.


----------



## cazna

What else can you do?


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Meanwhile in New Zealand.


That's a cordless drill set . They need to invest in a DRYWALL SCREWGUN !!! Tell them to throw away the dimplers !! 


The screws are going in too slow!


----------



## moore

I've been kicking along !


----------



## moore

I can see this one from my mail box! I don't get these very often .


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> I can see this one from my mail box! I don't get these very often .



Being close to a hot lunch is nice !


----------



## mudslingr

I started some demo the other day. Going to get a little fancy in this new space.


----------



## gordie

I'm a renter so I don't know why I let myself get talked into doing this job roofing the shop. Got tk thank my good bud Deaver couldn't have done it without him were both roofing rookies


----------



## cazna

Pre fill pre fill pre fill re set screw re set screw re set screw moth.


----------



## mudslingr

Cool lookin' moth !


----------



## cazna

mudslingr said:


> Cool lookin' moth !


He was nearly two inches across. Pretty big. Amazing detail huh.


----------



## gordie

Did he live ?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I call them Christmas moths they come in summer my parents used to say the eyes on the wings would watch you and tell santa if you been good or bad 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

gordie said:


> Did he live ?


Yeah I left him be. Was gone today.


----------



## moore

View attachment 35065


View attachment 35073


View attachment 35081


View attachment 35089


View attachment 35097


View attachment 35105


View attachment 35113


View attachment 35121
kicking along!


----------



## moore

I'm sure hoping to I can get to this one on time !

I can almost see It from my mail box!


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## moore

....


----------



## pytlik86

moore said:


> ....


how big a knife, do you run your butt with, on the last coat ?


----------



## moore

pytlik86 said:


> how big a knife, do you run your butt with, on the last coat ?


First coat 12'' second coat 12'' Third coat 12''


----------



## moore

I beg and pleaded my way outa this one !! They wanted the 2'' thick texture slicked down too.. They gutted 3/4 of the house ...Why not gut the whole thing? And this all needs to be done by next week!! 

My truck is still there...I was like Forest ! I just ran home!!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> View attachment 35610
> I beg and pleaded my way outa this one !! They wanted the 2'' thick texture slicked down too.. They gutted 3/4 of the house ...Why not gut the whole thing? And this all needs to be done by next week!!
> 
> My truck is still there...I was like Forest ! I just ran home!!


In all honesty ....I would have taken it on .. But there were other Issues in play that didn't sit well with me . I don't care for dealing with crazy hookers !!


----------



## krafty

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sanding day 250 sheets ouch









Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sanding day 250 sheets ouch







   

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Sanding day 250 sheets ouch 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

It repeat sent 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Repeat post oops

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Repeat sent oops

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Repeat sent oops 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

121- 54x12 47- 4x12


----------



## [email protected]

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65

Mr Moore, your work always looks so nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Wimpy65 said:


> Mr Moore, your work always looks so nice! :thumbsup:


Thank you Wimpy 65 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## krafty

Winter work








Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

More shots of the one we're doing now




















Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

I notice you guys don't use many fasteners. Is that all glued on board?


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I notice you guys don't use many fasteners. Is that all glued on board?


You don't need building codes, contractors license, or workman's comp on the East coast. Just put a billionaire in charge and everything will be just fine. Don't worry about Russian's shooting down jets and make friends with them because communism is a great ideal!


----------



## gordie

Rick uses glue .And glue passes code one screw every four feet is lots.


----------



## MrWillys

gordie said:


> Rick uses glue .And glue passes code one screw every four feet is lots.


See Table 7.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey MrWillys, that's what screw spacing we have to follow here in PA. I've often wondered if the lab ever tested 27" spacing on the walls & 18" on the ceilings. In our area we use 54" board for the 9' walls. Does the application actually fail in the lab or has it just never been tested? It seems very coincidental the specification is the exact middle of the most common size board (48"). I'm just wondering aloud if the exact middle of the 54" board (27") has ever been tested. My guess is "no". Do you happen to know if it has been tested?

It's interesting to see how different the code can be around the world. Until joining Drywall Talk, I never heard of a daub of adhesive. My application has always been the 3/8" bead the entire length of the stud or truss.

I must confess to being a code breaker; I rarely put 2 screws in the field on a 54" sheet! :blink: The good news is in my laboratory of real life, the application works just fine!  I've only ever had one drywall inspector measure my screw placement and make me add more. I also occasionally use 54" on the ceilings to eliminate a seam (and only place two screws in the field).


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

We in Colorado have fairly strict insulation codes. For example, ceilings must be R49. And a vapor barrier is necessary for most exterior walls and ceilings. Rarely do we have anything to glue to.


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Endo, here in PA builders messed with a vapor barrier in the early 80's (think energy crisis), but it just never caught on. Things are just too easy here in PA! Most inspectors think the drywall inspection is a joke.


----------



## gordie

We have the same vapor barrier here all exterior walls and lids . And it all has to be sealed with accustic sealer "black caulking " . The caulking will not get hard or dry out verry messy sh%t.
As for the glue yes completely screw off the perimeter fill your but joints and one screw every second stud on walls is lots you can remove the field screws if you want later . I've never used glue on lids because we have polly on our exterior lids and it would just be a pain in the ass.
I'm pretty sure that is what your link said as well willy . I don't think anyone uses glue on Comercial , or condos fire walls require screws you can't pull them so no glue . Not enough walls to justify the glue benefits .


----------



## gordie

O yea I had to read table 6 as well to make sense of screw spacing 7 just explained the glue


----------



## gordie

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey MrWillys, that's what screw spacing we have to follow here in PA. I've often wondered if the lab ever tested 27" spacing on the walls & 18" on the ceilings. In our area we use 54" board for the 9' walls. Does the application actually fail in the lab or has it just never been tested? It seems very coincidental the specification is the exact middle of the most common size board (48"). I'm just wondering aloud if the exact middle of the 54" board (27") has ever been tested. My guess is "no". Do you happen to know if it has been tested?
> 
> It's interesting to see how different the code can be around the world. Until joining Drywall Talk, I never heard of a daub of adhesive. My application has always been the 3/8" bead the entire length of the stud or truss.
> 
> I must confess to being a code breaker; I rarely put 2 screws in the field on a 54" sheet! :blink: The good news is in my laboratory of real life, the application works just fine!  I've only ever had one drywall inspector measure my screw placement and make me add more. I also occasionally use 54" on the ceilings to eliminate a seam (and only place two screws in the field).


I know here in canada . We have to go three in the field for 54's on exterior walls and fire walls but no one checks houses just Comercial fire walls get inspection.


----------



## gordie

O me and Rick had a little debate on glue back when I was new here at DWT. Lol I was drunk . Anyhow Rick pulls his field screws which is exactly what Willys code said was fine stops piped screws latter on I've never seen any one care enough to do that here.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Grumpy,
54" board has been tested.

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ock-gypsum-panels-54inch-submittal-WB1999.pdf

Insulation requirements change depending on what climate zone you are in.










We did not cheat because we had to stand by our work if there was a design issue. I'm sure Rick stands behind his work and is proof short screwing the field is acceptable. Again, large commercial vs residential can be worlds apart even if they finish very similar. Inspections out West can be brutal.


----------



## gordie

It is hard to read and understand what I'm reading in you sheets Willy but I sure do appreciate the info mang I've used your posts to win debates with gc know it all's that don't bother to look up codes before they impose them tks Willy

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65

MrWillys said:


> Grumpy,
> 54" board has been tested.


Mr. Willys, I like the new nickname! That made me laugh.  I'm not sure it's too accurate, but it's funny!

I looked over your USG post and didn't see fastener spacing for 54" board. I admit I look it over quickly, but all I saw was acceptable framing spacing, not fastener placement. I agree with Gordie, I appreciate your wealth of knowledge and your ability to quickly find answers to code questions. :yes:

You certainly are correct to say there is a huge difference between huge commercial work you did and the small residential work that I do. And, yes, I "cheat". :jester: However, in the end, my customers end up with a job well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

Wimpy65 said:


> Mr. Willys, I like the new nickname! That made me laugh.  I'm not sure it's too accurate, but it's funny!
> 
> I looked over your USG post and didn't see fastener spacing for 54" board. I admit I look it over quickly, but all I saw was acceptable framing spacing, not fastener placement. I agree with Gordie, I appreciate your wealth of knowledge and your ability to quickly find answers to code questions. :yes:
> 
> You certainly are correct to say there is a huge difference between huge commercial work you did and the small residential work that I do. And, yes, I "cheat". :jester: However, in the end, my customers end up with a job well done! :thumbsup:


I'm sorry about the name change Wimpy. Honestly, it was just a simple brain fart. Been stuck in the house for days with snow on the ground and below 20 (-6.67C) degrees.

As for fastener spacing it would remain unchanged from paragraphs 5.5 and 5.7 shown here.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf

Therefore, a 54" sheet would require 4 screws in the field for 24" oc framing and 3 for 16". We've had inspectors in the past that will bring out a measuring tape and turn it down if one or more exceed the criteria. These inspectors would miss important stuff but be picky with fastener spacing. 
IMHO non rated drywall shouldn't be inspected as it is really considered a finish and not part of the structure. However, some metal stud assemblies the drywall is part of the assembly. This is why when rocking only one side you'll pull CRC (cold rolled channel) or strap the side without drywall.


----------



## Wimpy65

MrWillys said:


> IMHO non rated drywall shouldn't be inspected as it is really considered a finish and not part of the structure.


I (and most of the Code Enforcement Officers in my area) agree with you. It does seem a little silly to have residential drywall inspections. I don't do any steel framing (that would get inspected under a framing inspection) or anything structural.


----------



## moore

54s? 2 screws every other stud. IF THAT!


When the inspector walks In? SHOOT HIM!!


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> O me and Rick had a little debate on glue back when I was new here at DWT. Lol I was drunk . Anyhow Rick pulls his field screws which is exactly what Willys code said was fine stops piped screws latter on I've never seen any one care enough to do that here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Shhhh!!!!!!


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

....


----------



## gordie

Nice


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER

moore said:


> ....


kewl .. 

what kind of heater is this ?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Lately I've been mostly doing repairs and small jobs. 2-4 A week on average. Working less hours but taking home about the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Lately I've been mostly doing repairs and small jobs. 2-4 A week on average. Working less hours but taking home about the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, but personally I hate being more than 1 place, hate driveing around, felling like I waste my life


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

pytlik86 said:


> nice, but personally I hate being more than 1 place, hate driveing around, felling like I waste my life




I don't mind it so much. Things have been slow since around Christmas. Sometimes I drive to two different jobs a day. But for the most part I'm home by 4 and some days by noon. More time to do what i want before the kids get home. In a way the quality of life has gone up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't mind it so much. Things have been slow since around Christmas. Sometimes I drive to two different jobs a day. But for the most part I'm home by 4 and some days by noon. More time to do what i want before the kids get home. In a way the quality of life has gone up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to say I like it when we're slow.


----------



## pytlik86

No respect!!https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58836605b592c/WP_20141217_08_31_55_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58836625ce083/WP_20141217_08_32_05_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5883663015112/WP_20141218_06_55_13_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58836661824ea/WP_20141218_12_09_11_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5883665e4ee9d/WP_20141222_07_34_09_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58836655eb4b8/WP_20150119_08_58_40_Pro.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/588366657f56d/WP_20150113_10_43_29_Pro.jpg?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Another spec down..Two more hung and waiting on my slow ass ..One of them I ain't even seen yet.. I got directions from the builder and sent the hangers to It.. I'll have a small 130 board custom loaded Friday ... That's three house I'll need to finish out in the next two weeks , It ain't gonna happen ! But It's a goal. I turned down 4 homes this month already ...And the phone won't stop ringing !

If there are any finishers in central Va. looking for work PM Me.


----------



## moore

....


----------



## krafty

Feast or famine buddy good for you, maybe time to train someone?

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## devin

What a treat


----------



## krafty

Coming soon another biggun

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

....


----------



## Wimpy65

Might be time to splurge on some new knee pads!


----------



## moore

Wimpy65 said:


> Might be time to splurge on some new knee pads!


You reckon?


----------



## gopherstateguy

Why no 54"? Hope you dinged em good for it. Work looks awesome as usual.


----------



## moore

gopherstateguy said:


> Why no 54"? Hope you dinged em good for it. Work looks awesome as usual.


I ****ed up . I was under the impression it would be 6'' base . 

Turns out to be 3 1/2 base . Some rooms were 8'4'' some were 7' 

I made good coin on this one .. It paid well . I didn't want the owners to pay all that extra cost for the 54s


----------



## Cletus

Shoot man...I would of put rip at top or middle. Don't do floors


----------



## moore

Cletus said:


> Shoot man...I would of put rip at top or middle. Don't do floors


I don't do belly bands ! And the house was as old as dirt ..so If you put the 4'' rip up top that would make it even worse .


----------



## Cletus

moore said:


> I don't do belly bands ! And the house was as old as dirt ..so If you put the 4'' rip up top that would make it even worse .



I hear ya man!..to each their own:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

lets see 'THE FINISHERS ' work pics!! 

where they at? oh!!! that's right ! duh ! I forgot !!!
somebody else does it for you! 

It must be harsh to call yourself a tradesman when your really just a truck ass wanna be drywaller!!


----------



## moore

Get A job!!


----------



## moore

Was that a bit much? 

I don't think so ! I've been dealing with these 1970 muther****ers forever and then sum !! If you don't know how to do It ? DON'T!

subbing out to hacks only makes you a bigger hack ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletus

...dam you one high strung SOB. I have no problem with a belly band!...I just don't get down on my knees. I dont make money on my knees!!!, but like i said to each their own!


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Get A job!!


Moore me old mate,U a wee bit strung at the moment?:blink:
I'm nae away on hols the morn so should be good(Maybe u need 1 also) This working 7 days a week is no good for no man! SH*t I have only done 5 days in the last 6 months!


----------



## Cletus

Moore, i don't know if you were talking to me or not! Looking back at the post? However lay of the booze and roll a fat one brother


----------



## MrWillys

As Drywalltalk turns, tune in next for the episode where TF rips Rick and Rick responds in a drunken rant! 

It's just drywall people.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

If it is a small belly band, 6" for example, we will sometimes hang it with 1/2" sheetrock, while the rest of the wall is 5/8" rock. A 12" flat box will fill the entire recess just fine. If it is 12" we have tried the same 1/2" rip for the belly band. But we shim the center of the belly with two cardboard shims, bringing it out to 5/8". That way you have the equivalent of two factory recesses side bi side. Anything more than a 12" rip gets put on top.


----------



## MrWillys

Belly bands aren't allowed in rated construction so i would have started with a 2' rip and stacked the wall from there. This way there's no cut to factory edge. All cut edges in rated construction must be backed.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> lets see 'THE FINISHERS ' work pics!!
> 
> where they at? oh!!! that's right ! duh ! I forgot !!!
> somebody else does it for you!
> 
> It must be harsh to call yourself a tradesman when your really just a truck ass wanna be drywaller!!


Lol I didn't realize you were calling me out in this thread too lol. You literally just asked if there were any finishers in VA looking for work. What you gonna pay them to watch you work? You would be doing the same thing. Why don't you hang every house? You sub out to your dad too. Guess your a wannabee too haha. The busier you are the more you sub out. We are busy and do the need to finish. If it hits the fan again I will be out there pushing mud. Maybe you should sub some houses out and take a chill pill.


----------



## gordie

Up yours me and Rick drink beer and sometimes we show up to tell you all to piss off .especially truck ass . 
If I wake up and need a job forget what I said t.f.


----------



## thefinisher

gordie said:


> Up yours me and Rick drink beer and sometimes we show up to tell you all to piss off .especially truck ass .
> If I wake up and need a job forget what I said t.f.


Lol it's all good. We are actually looking to hire a one man hanger to drive our flat bed truck around and pick up board and hang small stuff... Maybe put a tape coat on it too.


----------



## MrWillys

gordie said:


> Up yours me and Rick drink beer and sometimes we show up to tell you all to piss off .especially truck ass .
> If I wake up and need a job forget what I said t.f.





thefinisher said:


> Lol it's all good. We are actually looking to hire a one man hanger to drive our flat bed truck around and pick up board and hang small stuff... Maybe put a tape coat on it too.


You all clearly qualify as drywallers. Congratulations.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

MrWillys said:


> Belly bands aren't allowed in rated construction so i would have started with a 2' rip and stacked the wall from there. This way there's no cut to factory edge. All cut edges in rated construction must be backed.


I've never seen that in a code book. You could never doo pre rock, fire chases, or mechanical rooms full of pipes and cutouts if that were the case.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I've never seen that in a code book. You could never doo pre rock, fire chases, or mechanical rooms full of pipes and cutouts if that were the case.


horizontal cut edges are only allowed if offset 12" or more so yes, you can be made to back cut edges. Plus stacking a wall and keeping a recess edge to recess edge is a much cleaner assembly.

http://www.ul.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ul_FireResistanceRatedWallsHorizontalJoints.pdf


----------



## moore

My Apologies !


----------



## Cletus

moore said:


> My Apologies !


Naw Naw...you can't come in here and just say your sorry! ..and everything will be ok. You have to buy everyone a round of beer...I think a drunken "luv you man" would be more appropriate. Moore, I learned from a guy the seemed much like you! I miss that old man..he had hands of steel, could finish out and joint flat and straighter than any box. I think your a dying breed my man!..hats off to you!


----------



## moore

Cletus said:


> Naw Naw...you can't come in here and just say your sorry! ..and everything will be ok. You have to buy everyone a round of beer...I think a drunken "luv you man" would be more appropriate. Moore, I learned from a guy the seemed much like you! I miss that old man..he had hands of steel, could finish out and joint flat and straighter than any box. I think your a dying breed my man!..hats off to you!


TRUTH IS. I fell off the wagon and came on here and gave TF a hard time when I shouldn't have . Although I don't agree with how he does things ..I do understand that if he didn't run his business in the matter that he does ..He wouldn't be In business . 

Hell!! I should be kissing his ass ! Ive probably only got another 12 years left in me .. I might need a good point up gig at some point. 
It won't be at $20 an hour tho! I'll need to get around $35-$40 

And I do luv you Cletus ! Iffen we ever meet ? Beers on me!!! :yes:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

MrWillys said:


> horizontal cut edges are only allowed if offset 12" or more so yes, you can be made to back cut edges. Plus stacking a wall and keeping a recess edge to recess edge is a much cleaner assembly.
> 
> http://www.ul.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ul_FireResistanceRatedWallsHorizontalJoints.pdf


Yes, there are many situations where rock must be installed vertically (standups). But it doesn't matter whether the joints are factory edge or cut edge. I thought you were referring to assemblies where horizontal installation is acceptable as long as there were no cut rippers. I have never heard of that.


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Yes, there are many situations where rock must be installed vertically (standups). But it doesn't matter whether the joints are factory edge or cut edge. I thought you were referring to assemblies where horizontal installation is acceptable as long as there were no cut rippers. I have never heard of that.


 I can't remember where it comes from but the statement was similar
to this. "the only unbacked edge allowed in rated assemblies is the reinforced edge" This is referring to the factory rolled edge. The link i posted now apparently allows the cut edge to be unbacked if offset 1'.
Since I studyied code in the 90's alot of things have changed like the nation wide new code standard.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Cletus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Naw...you can't come in here and just say your sorry! ..and everything will be ok. You have to buy everyone a round of beer...I think a drunken "luv you man" would be more appropriate. Moore, I learned from a guy the seemed much like you! I miss that old man..he had hands of steel, could finish out and joint flat and straighter than any box. I think your a dying breed my man!..hats off to you!
> 
> 
> 
> TRUTH IS. I fell off the wagon and came on here and gave TF a hard time when I shouldn't have . Although I don't agree with how he does things ..I do understand that if he didn't run his business in the matter that he does ..He wouldn't be In business .
> 
> Hell!! I should be kissing his ass ! Ive probably only got another 12 years left in me .. I might need a good point up gig at some point.
> It won't be at $20 an hour tho! I'll need to get around $35-$40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do luv you Cletus ! Iffen we ever meet ? Beers on me!!!
Click to expand...

Don't see you ever working hourly Moore. Gotta stay the lone wolf out there. It's all good though. I am on a little bit of lack of sleep with my son being born 6 weeks ago so I am a bit snappier as well. This trade is a never ending battle for sure.


----------



## pytlik86

Living room renovation, on the way home project. 3rd coat and sanded.

Always forget to take picture on the bigger projects.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jantzen

Customer wanted to try a tissue paper look.... wow!'
Power sand, start coating with ez sand and wait for the blisters!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Don't see you ever working hourly Moore. Gotta stay the lone wolf out there. It's all good though. I am on a little bit of lack of sleep with my son being born 6 weeks ago so I am a bit snappier as well. This trade is a never ending battle for sure.


Don't blink an eye boy !! You'll be buying him a truck here pretty soon !:thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65

moore said:


> Don't blink an eye boy !! You'll be buying him a truck here pretty soon !:thumbsup:


You certainly are right there Rick!
The time we are given with our children seems to fly by so quickly! 
I had two of my boys get married this year and a daughter graduate from college!
Interestingly enough, I also bought my one son a work van (a Nissan NV high top) this year too! :yes:


----------



## moore

Wimpy65 said:


> You certainly are right there Rick!
> The time we are given with our children seems to fly by so quickly!
> I had two of my boys get married this year and a daughter graduate from college!
> Interestingly enough, I also bought my one son a work van (a Nissan NV high top) this year too! :yes:


You an old ****er ! :thumbup: Yeah !!! i gotta buy the youngest a ride pretty soon .. And he's a picky little chit!


----------



## Wimpy65

moore said:


> You an old ****er ! :thumbup: Yeah !!! i gotta buy the youngest a ride pretty soon .. And he's a picky little chit!


No question about the "old guy" quip! I feel that more each day, it seems. 
But, I've been blessed with some very good employees to help lighten the load on this old guy! 
My son isn't picky, but the van he's driving is way nicer than the 2003 Chevrolet Express I drive! :blink:
It certainly has been a joy to watch my children grow into fine young adults! 
I've seen the graduation photo of you & your daughter, no question that had "proud dad" written all over it! :thumbup:


----------



## Cletus

Customer wanted a heavy texture on walls...about as heavy as i could go!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see you ever working hourly Moore. Gotta stay the lone wolf out there. It's all good though. I am on a little bit of lack of sleep with my son being born 6 weeks ago so I am a bit snappier as well. This trade is a never ending battle for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blink an eye boy !! You'll be buying him a truck here pretty soon !
Click to expand...

I hear ya. He is already 3 months and growing like a weed. Can't wait until he is old enough to start spotting screws and playing baseball. Won't be long I'm sure


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> I hear ya. He is already 3 months and growing like a weed. Can't wait until he is old enough to start spotting screws and playing baseball. Won't be long I'm sure


My son will be 33 this Friday and is just starting to not be a knucklehead. Drywall is much simpler than children. Enjoy the ride and take momma out at least once a week.


----------



## thefinisher

MrWillys said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. He is already 3 months and growing like a weed. Can't wait until he is old enough to start spotting screws and playing baseball. Won't be long I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> My son will be 33 this Friday and is just starting to not be a knucklehead. Drywall is much simpler than children. Enjoy the ride and take momma out at least once a week.
Click to expand...

Definitely. We go out generally once a week or more if we can.


----------



## krafty

Three 12 plexes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Loads of treats for me lately, This was and old fireplace, Now i will wallpaper over the face of it all floor to ceiling.


----------



## cazna

Part way through this one, Handyman lined and coated first coat with no tape, Then they ask can you sort this out, Its worse than it looks, Screws not set, Screws missing so loose board, Hairline cracks, First thing i did was get the sander out and remove what i could, Its taped and second coated now. These pics are as it was when i walked in.


----------



## cazna

And this, 700k house, Builder decided to tape out himself, Painters got him to fix a lot but it was not working out so they called me, I said you just have to seal now, Then we can see better and fix whats needed, 10hr day later into the dark with lights fault finding, Skimming joins and so on it goes, Those wide seams are a taper and a butt join 200mm apart, He kinda had the idea, Tapes were stuck, Just didnt go wider and even each coat so seams stuck out like a sore thumb.

I added some paint tinter to the mud so we didnt miss sanding anything. 

We sanded it the next day, Very stressful times for them but all happy now.


----------



## gazman

Cazna the crap magnet.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Cazna the crap magnet.


 
Lol, Yes i get my fair share of it, Still work and money though so take it as it comes.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Who had as much fun as I did today?


----------



## VANMAN

gopherstateguy said:


> Who had as much fun as I did today?


Not me!!
That's some size of a room:yes:
What is it?


----------



## gopherstateguy

VANMAN said:


> Not me!!
> That's some size of a room:yes:
> What is it?


Cozy little room, isn't it? They call it a "great room" which is a kitchen/ dining/ living room combined. There were about 40 sheets on that lid. All that climbing around is making me feel my age.


----------



## thefinisher

Would have a fit if my hangers stood the board up in that type of room. Finishing looks good though.


----------



## gopherstateguy

thefinisher said:


> Would have a fit if my hangers stood the board up in that type of room. Finishing looks good though.


I agree. I was very disappointed when I first walked in there. My boss was there and I told him, he said he told them to lay it out that way I lucked out and only had to bust out a couple of flats. Must have had a REALLY good framing crew:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger

gopherstateguy said:


> Cozy little room, isn't it? They call it a "great room" which is a kitchen/ dining/ living room combined. There were about 40 sheets on that lid. All that climbing around is making me feel my age.


Crazy how big some of these rooms are getting on residential. It's getting to the point where I'm about to say screw it, and go commercial where I can use a lift.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Mudslinger said:


> Crazy how big some of these rooms are getting on residential. It's getting to the point where I'm about to say screw it, and go commercial where I can use a lift.


Do you do a lot of sports courts or gyms? That's one trend I wish would go away.


----------



## Mudslinger

gopherstateguy said:


> Do you do a lot of sports courts or gyms? That's one trend I wish would go away.


Almost every house I do has a sport court in it now. I'm with you I just want them to go away lol.


----------



## Cletus

Mudslinger said:


> Crazy how big some of these rooms are getting on residential. It's getting to the point where I'm about to say screw it, and go commercial where I can use a lift.


Raised roof=raised price, time to hook up a cordless powered drill to that scaffold...lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmzvSlUAPrI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJlWYRg2OM


----------



## Mudslinger

Cletus said:


> Raised roof=raised price, time to hook up a cordless powered drill to that scaffold...lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmzvSlUAPrI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJlWYRg2OM


I've wanted to try one of those Crawlers out for awhile, they might work great in high garages. I wish a company would come out with a unit for higher applications, the sport courts I'm doing are taking up to 3 stages of 6' scaffold. Can you imagine what OSHA would have to say if they found you working on this one lol.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmnQN78aZU&t=374s


----------



## gopherstateguy

The 1980s called... they want their bay window and racetrack back Racetracks were really popular back when I started, hadn't seen one in a while.


----------



## JCD Constrn.

gopherstateguy said:


> The 1980s called... they want their bay window and racetrack back Racetracks were really popular back when I started, haven't seen one in a while.



Lol!!! So true. Looking good man!


----------



## krafty

All bullnose wraps in closets,61 sticks and adapters.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Been here for awhile 15 buildings in all 30 units a pop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

so much no coat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

and a cubby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Wow whole lot of time in doing that Krafty.


----------



## krafty

Yaaas all by hand me and another guy 14 hrs lol. 75 boards the hard way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyvancouver

Niiiiiiiice project to be on!


----------

